# Destro: accordo raggiunto tra Milan e Roma.



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Notizia dell'ultima ora riportata da Gianluca Di Marzio. Il Milan e la Roma hanno raggiunto l'accordo per Mattia Destro (ancora non si conoscono i dettagli).

Ora, la decisione finale, spetterà al giocatore.

A seguire, tutti gli aggiornamenti.

Le cifre: *prestito oneroso per 700.000 euro e diritto di riscatto fissato a 16,5M.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Speriamo che rifiuti , altri soldi buttati mi sembra un incubo.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Aiuto.


----------



## Renegade (27 Gennaio 2015)

*Ultim'ora Daily Express: Arsenal ad un passo da Destro. Wenger offre 22 mln di sterline e scende in prima linea. Programmato oggi l'incontro tra il tecnico dei Gunners e Claudio Vigorelli per il passaggio dell'attaccante in Inghilterra. Alla Roma andrebbe una cifra vicina ai 27 milioni di euro, che andrebbero reinvestiti su Jovetic e Chiriches. Superata la concorrenza di Wolsfburg e Tottenham.*


----------



## malos (27 Gennaio 2015)

Neanche con mille Matri questi capiscono.


----------



## malos (27 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Daily Express: Arsenal ad un passo da Destro. Wenger offre 22 mln di sterline e scende in prima linea. Programmato oggi l'incontro tra il tecnico dei Gunners e Claudio Vigorelli per il passaggio dell'attaccante in Inghilterra. Alla Roma andrebbe una cifra vicina ai 27 milioni di euro, che andrebbero reinvestiti su Jovetic e Chiriches. Superata la concorrenza di Wolsfburg e Tottenham.*


Magari


----------



## Renegade (27 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] è roba vecchia, della primissima mattinata. Restiamo sulle ultime notizie per favore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

*Pedullà conferma: Destro ha scelto il Milan, il Tottenham offriva cash ma lui aveva in testa solo il Milan.*


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

*Milan vicinissimo a Destro.

Secondo Pedullà: prestito oneroso da 2-3 milioni più 12-13 per il riscatto a Giugno.*


----------



## Frikez (27 Gennaio 2015)

12-13 milioni a rate, ottimo


----------



## Renegade (27 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Daily Express: Arsenal ad un passo da Destro. Wenger offre 22 mln di sterline e scende in prima linea. Programmato oggi l'incontro tra il tecnico dei Gunners e Claudio Vigorelli per il passaggio dell'attaccante in Inghilterra. Alla Roma andrebbe una cifra vicina ai 27 milioni di euro, che andrebbero reinvestiti su Jovetic e Chiriches. Superata la concorrenza di Wolsfburg e Tottenham.*





Renegade ha scritto:


> *Anche il profilo Twitter dell'Arsenal rilancia la notizia. Destro vicino ai Gunners alle cifre preannunciate. Bruciata l'offerta del Milan di un milione più riscatto di 15.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan vicinissimo a Destro.
> 
> Secondo Pedullà: prestito oneroso da 2-3 milioni più 12-13 per il riscatto a Giugno.*




A questo punto non so se credere all'Arsenal o a Pedullà. In entrambi i casi non mi fa differenza. Lo avrò o al Milan o ai Gunners. E sono felice di ciò.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan vicinissimo a Destro.
> 
> Secondo Pedullà: prestito oneroso da 2-3 milioni più 12-13 per il riscatto a Giugno.*



Follia, senza parole veramente senza parole oh.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan vicinissimo a Destro.
> 
> Secondo Pedullà: prestito oneroso da 2-3 milioni più 12-13 per il riscatto a Giugno.*



Come buttare 2 mln nel cesso.

Operazione inutile, la stagione è finita.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultima ora riportata da Gianluca Di Marzio. Il Milan e la Roma hanno raggiunto l'accordo per Mattia Destro (ancora non si conoscono i dettagli).
> 
> Ora, la decisione finale, spetterà al giocatore.
> 
> A seguire, tutti gli aggiornamenti.



E' fatta. Farò il tifo per lui, ma temo proprio sarà un nuovo Torres. A meno che la società non si svegli e decida di investire su un centrocampista di qualità. In quel caso Destro potrebbe rendere molto bene. 



Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan vicinissimo a Destro.
> 
> Secondo Pedullà: prestito oneroso da 2-3 milioni più 12-13 per il riscatto a Giugno.*



Diritto o obbligo di riscatto? Comunque considerati i prezzi in giro, direi che è un buon affare. 
Concordo con chi dice che, tuttavia, questi soldi andavano spesi per un centrocampista. Ancora una volta Berlusconi ha deciso di puntare sul cavallo sbagliato.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> A questo punto non so se credere all'Arsenal o a Pedullà. In entrambi i casi non mi fa differenza. Lo avrò o al Milan o ai Gunners. E sono felice di ciò.



Oh perfetto, andasse all'Arsenal che siamo tutti contenti allora.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan vicinissimo a Destro.
> 
> Secondo Pedullà: prestito oneroso da 2-3 milioni più 12-13 per il riscatto a Giugno.*



Come al solito, ogni anno 15 milioni buttati nel cesso per prendere il solito giocatorino in attacco. Un fallimento preannunciato quello di Destro al Milan. Galliani sei incommentabile.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che scandalo. Abbiamo completamente la collezione di cessi attaccanti italiani.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Gennaio 2015)

P.S.: Ehhh ma non ci sono soldi.....................


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Gennaio 2015)

Un'altra fonte parla di 1/M subito, + diritto di riscatto di 16/M.
Difficile che la Roma accetti.
Ha bisogno di soldi _certi._
Ma deciderà il giocatore.


----------



## Giangy (27 Gennaio 2015)

Sempre meglio Destro, di Osvaldo comunque


----------



## Renegade (27 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> P.S.: Ehhh ma non ci sono soldi.....................



Ehhhhh ma Berlusconi vuole Destro dai tempi di Siena....


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Sempre meglio Destro, di Osvaldo comunque



Osvaldo è decisamente più forte. Più tecnico, sa tirare da fuori area, segnare in acrobazia, anche saltare l'uomo.


----------



## malos (27 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ehhhhh ma Berlusconi vuole Destro dai tempi di Siena....



Dubito che sappia i nomi anche di metà della rosa del milan. Figuriamoci Destro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Segna mai Mattia


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ehhhhh ma Berlusconi vuole Destro dai tempi di Siena....



Ma se Berlusconi non sa nemmeno chi è Destro, su. Davvero dobbiamo credere alle sue scemenze? 
Ogni anno vengono buttati i soliti 15 milioni per la punta di turno, che si rivela inadeguata e viene sbolognata immediatamente.

Tanto per Dire, a Roma stanno facendo i caroselli per la vendita di Destro, ritenuto a furor di popolo una pippa immane. Sabatini è da quest'estate che tenta di appiopparlo a tutti, ma gli hanno risposto con fragorose risate.
Ecco che arriva il Gallo che pensa di fare il colpo del mercato e scarica nel water 15 milioni che servivano per il centrocampo.



> *Milan vicinissimo a Destro.
> 
> Secondo Pedullà: prestito oneroso da 2-3 milioni più 12-13 per il riscatto a Giugno.*


----------



## S T B (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà conferma: Destro ha scelto il Milan, il Tottenham offriva cash ma lui aveva in testa solo il Milan.*



pazzo... come si fa a voler andare al Milan in questo periodo? Anzi, forse so la risposta. Spera di arrivare a guadagnare quanto gli altri cessi nella rosa.


----------



## mr.wolf (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan vicinissimo a Destro.
> 
> Secondo Pedullà: prestito oneroso da 2-3 milioni più 12-13 per il riscatto a Giugno.*


altro super affare


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan vicinissimo a Destro.
> 
> Secondo Pedullà: prestito oneroso da 2-3 milioni più 12-13 per il riscatto a Giugno.*



Matri 2 "La Vendemmia"!

Gli unici contenti siete voi! [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]


----------



## sion (27 Gennaio 2015)

la cosa positiva e' che forse si tagliera' la barba


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

A pure io e qualcun altro dai..


Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Matri 2 "La Vendemmia"!
> 
> Gli unici contenti siete voi! [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Sempre meglio Destro, di Osvaldo comunque



Non sono d'accordo Osvaldo gli da le piste.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

perche ? perche ????


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan vicinissimo a Destro.
> 
> Secondo Pedullà: prestito oneroso da 2-3 milioni più 12-13 per il riscatto a Giugno.*



.


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan vicinissimo a Destro.
> 
> Secondo Pedullà: prestito oneroso da 2-3 milioni più 12-13 per il riscatto a Giugno.*



Sono disperato


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

quantoooooooo? roba da pazzi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Gennaio 2015)

*Sky rivela le cifre: prestito oneroso per 700.000 euro e diritto di riscatto fissato a 16,5M. Se il giocatore accetta di andare col diritto, senza obbligo di riscatto, sarà definito tutto.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo alla pazzia completa


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan vicinissimo a Destro.
> 
> Secondo Pedullà: prestito oneroso da 2-3 milioni più 12-13 per il riscatto a Giugno.*



Eh ma non ci sono soldi, che può fare quell'anima pia del Condor?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky rivela le cifre: prestito oneroso per 700.000 euro e diritto di riscatto fissato a 16,5M.*



Madò!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky rivela le cifre: prestito oneroso per 700.000 euro e diritto di riscatto fissato a 16,5M.*



16,5 MILIONI ??? ma questi stanno malissimo... è un supercesso.. tanto valeva tenere spazzini... almeno cesso per cesso questo non lo pagavi... 

sono disperato pure io..


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky rivela le cifre: prestito oneroso per 700.000 euro e diritto di riscatto fissato a 16,5M.*



Più di 17 milioni totali per l'erede (ancora più) scarso di Borriello. Non ho parole


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 16,5 MILIONI ??? ma questi stanno malissimo... è un supercesso.. tanto valeva tenere spazzini... almeno cesso per cesso questo non lo pagavi...
> 
> sono disperato pure io..



E' diritto però. Probabilmente non lo riscatteremo perchè non andremo mai in Champions. Non c'è da preoccuparsi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky rivela le cifre: prestito oneroso per 700.000 euro e diritto di riscatto fissato a 16,5M. Se il giocatore accetta di andare col diritto, senza obbligo di riscatto, sarà definito tutto.*



Tanto non c'è bisogno dell'Obbligo anche se farà pena lo riscattiamo di sicuro, se invece abbiamo veramente la possiblità di non prenderlo a fine stagione e fa pietà ( cosa molto porbabile) posso mandar giù sto acquisto.


----------



## malos (27 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Eh ma non ci sono soldi, che può fare quell'anima pia del Condor?



Porello 
Ce l'hanno tutti con lui povero Calimero.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky rivela le cifre: prestito oneroso per 700.000 euro e diritto di riscatto fissato a 16,5M. Se il giocatore accetta di andare col diritto, senza obbligo di riscatto, sarà definito tutto.*



Che scandalo il diritto dai, per poi fare tira e molla tutta un'estate


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Matri 2 "La Vendemmia"!
> 
> Gli unici contenti siete voi! [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]



smentirà tutti.
Magari non subito, visto l'allenatore che ci ritroviamo.


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky rivela le cifre: prestito oneroso per 700.000 euro e diritto di riscatto fissato a 16,5M. Se il giocatore accetta di andare col diritto, senza obbligo di riscatto, sarà definito tutto.*



Dove stanno i fenomeni del "non ci sono i soldi"? Dove diamine stanno? Eh ma non ê Galliani il problema, ma va va


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che scandalo il diritto dai, per poi fare tira e molla tutta un'estate



Prima deve fare bene però, non è detto.

Secondo me sono soldi buttati però almeno se non va bene lo si rimanda indietro, altrimenti andremo a trattare in estate.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> smentirà tutti.
> Magari non subito, visto l'allenatore che ci ritroviamo.



Di solito mi trovo sempre d'accordo con quello che dici sui giocatori, ma stavolta non capisco cosa ci trovi di buono su un deviatore di palle senza un briciolo di tecnica.


----------



## Frikez (27 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Matri 2 "La Vendemmia"!
> 
> Gli unici contenti siete voi! [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]



Un vero bomber


----------



## vota DC (27 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 16,5 MILIONI ??? ma questi stanno malissimo... è un supercesso.. tanto valeva tenere spazzini... almeno cesso per cesso questo non lo pagavi...
> 
> sono disperato pure io..



Tra l'altro come mai non avevano 3.5 milioni per prendersi l'altra metà di Paloschi e ora tirano fuori quasi un milione subito più 16 più tardi come se fosse scontata l'entrata in CL?


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

tra matri e desto sono quasi 30 milioni

non tollero più nessuna difesa a galliani


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che scandalo il diritto dai, per poi fare tira e molla tutta un'estate



tranquillo, sarà solo un molla


----------



## Lorenzo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tanto non lo riscattiamo...l'abbiamo preso solo per 6 mesi come era stato per Taarabt. E se anche ci fosse la minima intenzione di riscattarlo, fra 6 mesi se ne accorgerà anche Galliani che Destro senza una squadra che gira e un centrocampo forte non combinerà nulla e che quindi non conviene riscattarlo. E lo dico da estimatore di Destro, eh!

E' inutile che vi disperate, al momento non abbiamo e non butteremo via niente per lui, se non 700.000 miseri Euro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky rivela le cifre: prestito oneroso per 700.000 euro e diritto di riscatto fissato a 16,5M. Se il giocatore accetta di andare col diritto, senza obbligo di riscatto, sarà definito tutto.*



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo Osvaldo gli da le piste.



.


----------



## Giangy (27 Gennaio 2015)

L'unica cosa che mi brucia, è che la Roma prende Luiz Adriano, con lo spazio lasciato vuoto da Destro


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Prima deve fare bene però, non è detto.
> 
> Secondo me sono soldi buttati però almeno se non va bene lo si rimanda indietro, altrimenti andremo a trattare in estate.



Esatto, invece deve rimanere a prescindere, perché se non farà bene non sarà colpa sua.

Perché Destro è forte.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Esatto, invece deve rimanere a prescindere, perché se non farà bene non sarà colpa sua.
> 
> Perché Destro è forte.



in cosa è forte?? magari sono io che mi sbaglio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> tra matri e desto sono quasi 30 milioni
> 
> non tollero più nessuna difesa a galliani



Ma se Berlusconi tira fuori i soldi solo per i giocatori che dice lui, cosa c'entra Galliani? Se Berlusconi non tira fuori i soldi per Luiz Adriano perché lui al massimo conosce Adriana Lima, cosa c'entra Galliani? L'AD può essere attaccato per la parte relativa ai contratti, e qui sono d'accordo. Tipo i 3 anni a Pasqual. Ma dire che Destro a 17M è una follia di Galliani mi pare fuori dal mondo.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Destro e bravo!! ...se poi avessimo qualcuno che lo serve....


----------



## Renegade (27 Gennaio 2015)

A volte non vi capisco, volete per forza lamentarvi di tutto, dar contro ad ogni operazione. Ma avete letto? Diritto, non obbligo. Diritto. Lo prendiamo per sole 700.000 a titolo momentaneo. Ciò significa che se si rivelerà un cesso, come in maniera prevenuta auspicate voi, verrà rispedito al mittente senza alcun esborso. Non è un nostro giocatore come non lo è Cerci. Per cui non lamentatevi di ogni cosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Esatto, invece deve rimanere a prescindere, perché se non farà bene non sarà colpa sua.
> 
> Perché Destro è forte.



Beh un discorso che tiene insomma.

Io penso che farà la stessa fine di Torres. Vediamo chi ha ragione.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> A volte non vi capisco, volete per forza lamentarvi di tutto, dar contro ad ogni operazione. Ma avete letto? Diritto, non obbligo. Diritto. Lo prendiamo per sole 700.000 a titolo momentaneo. Ciò significa che se si rivelerà un cesso, come in maniera prevenuta auspicate voi, verrà rispedito al mittente senza alcun esborso. Non è un nostro giocatore come non lo è Cerci. Per cui non lamentatevi di ogni cosa.



Infatti se c'è da lamentarsi è solo per quel mln + stipendio che secondo me sono buttati visto che la stagione orami è andata e Destro non ci farà di certo arrivare terzi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> A volte non vi capisco, volete per forza lamentarvi di tutto, dar contro ad ogni operazione. Ma avete letto? Diritto, non obbligo. Diritto. Lo prendiamo per sole 700.000 a titolo momentaneo. Ciò significa che se si rivelerà un cesso, come in maniera prevenuta auspicate voi, verrà rispedito al mittente senza alcun esborso. Non è un nostro giocatore come non lo è Cerci. Per cui non lamentatevi di ogni cosa.



Anzi, se si rivelasse un cesso possiamo andare a trattare un prezzo anche più basso. Se Berlusconi e ripeto, se Berlusconi (non Galliani) si è fissato con Destro c'è poco da fare. 

Mia considerazione a margine: è una richiesta di Spalletti.


----------



## Renegade (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma se Berlusconi tira fuori i soldi solo per i giocatori che dice lui, cosa c'entra Galliani? Se Berlusconi non tira fuori i soldi per Luiz Adriano perché lui al massimo conosce Adriana Lima, cosa c'entra Galliani? L'AD può essere attaccato per la parte relativa ai contratti, e qui sono d'accordo. Tipo i 3 anni a Pasqual. Ma dire che Destro a 17M è una follia di Galliani mi pare fuori dal mondo.



Esatto. E oltretutto Galliani ha gestito l'operazione ottimamente convincendo un osso duro come Sabatini a scendere ai suoi termini. Usando il diritto, non l'obbligo, quindi se sarà un flop andrà via senza problemi. Non capisco di cosa ci si lamenti.


----------



## Renegade (27 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti se c'è da lamentarsi è solo per quel mln + stipendio che secondo me sono buttati visto che la stagione orami è andata e Destro non ci farà di certo arrivare terzi.



Sa se rescindi con Mexes hai pure un risparmio sul monte ingaggi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky rivela le cifre: prestito oneroso per 700.000 euro e diritto di riscatto fissato a 16,5M. Se il giocatore accetta di andare col diritto, senza obbligo di riscatto, sarà definito tutto.*





Renegade ha scritto:


> Esatto. E oltretutto Galliani ha gestito l'operazione ottimamente convincendo un osso duro come Sabatini a scendere ai suoi termini. Usando il diritto, non l'obbligo, quindi se sarà un flop andrà via senza problemi. Non capisco di cosa ci si lamenti.



Che te lo dico a fare (cit. Donnie Brasco).


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Come ho detto prima se c'è veramente la possibilità di prenderlo con il riscatto e non l'obbligo non ci disperiamo abbiamo solo buttato via 700.000 perchè tanto a Giugno non verrà riscattato, quindi per me dipende tanto se ci sarà l'obbligo o meno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> A volte non vi capisco, volete per forza lamentarvi di tutto, dar contro ad ogni operazione. Ma avete letto? Diritto, non obbligo. Diritto. Lo prendiamo per sole 700.000 a titolo momentaneo. Ciò significa che se si rivelerà un cesso, come in maniera prevenuta auspicate voi, verrà rispedito al mittente senza alcun esborso. Non è un nostro giocatore come non lo è Cerci. Per cui non lamentatevi di ogni cosa.



questa è una cosa molto positiva


----------



## Milo (27 Gennaio 2015)

C'era luiz adriano per la metà.... eppoi senza centrocampo dove vuoi andare...


----------



## Ciachi (27 Gennaio 2015)

E soprattutto che lo faccia giocare quell impedito!!! Non come con cerci!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh un discorso che tiene insomma.
> 
> Io penso che farà la stessa fine di Torres. Vediamo chi ha ragione.


Come no ? A Giugno al 99% avremo un mister, con quello Destro sarà straordinario.


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky rivela le cifre: prestito oneroso per 700.000 euro e diritto di riscatto fissato a 16,5M. Se il giocatore accetta di andare col diritto, senza obbligo di riscatto, sarà definito tutto.*



Nel quadro di follia generale disegnato da Galliani, l'unica buona notizia è che arriva con diritto di riscatto. Quindi non lo riscatteremo mai


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vi faccio notare che non abbiamo tirato fuori 17 milioni. È un diritto di riscatto:diritto,non obbligo. Perché vi arrabbiate così tanto?


----------



## Tobi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Buona operazione. A me il giocatore dal punto di vista tecnico non piace, ma dal punto di vista tattico può dare il suo contributo. Poi se va male comunque quei 10 milioni li recuperi rivendendelo. Il dramma è quando prendi essien e butti nel cesso 6 milioni lordi o quando prendi Pazzini a 29 anni e sai che dal suo addio non ci ricaverai un centesimo


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky rivela le cifre: prestito oneroso per 700.000 euro e diritto di riscatto fissato a 16,5M. Se il giocatore accetta di andare col diritto, senza obbligo di riscatto, sarà definito tutto.*



Almeno, meno di un milione....sicuramente non lo riscatteremo visto che farà al massimo due gol. Capiranno a Giugno che servono centrocampisti completi e difensori?


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> C'era luiz adriano per la metà.... eppoi senza centrocampo dove vuoi andare...



scordate sempre una cosa, anche se luiz adriano costa la metà non è detto che lui vuole venire al milan e non alla roma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky rivela le cifre: prestito oneroso per 700.000 euro e diritto di riscatto fissato a 16,5M. Se il giocatore accetta di andare col diritto, senza obbligo di riscatto, sarà definito tutto.*



*Di Marzio: accordo trovato manco solo l'ok del giocatore che preferirebbe andare via a titolo definitivo, magari potrebbe diventare obbligatorio con clausole magari a gol segnati.*


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: accordo trovato manco solo l'ok del giocatore che preferirebbe andare via a titolo definitivo, magari potrebbe diventare obbligatorio con clausole magari a gol segnati.*



Se la clausola è sui gol segnati allora sicuramente non diventerà obbligo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: accordo trovato manco solo l'ok del giocatore che preferirebbe andare via a titolo definitivo, magari potrebbe diventare obbligatorio con clausole magari a gol segnati.*



Eh infatti io non mi fido ancora. La paura che ce lo terremo per molto tempo sul groppone è forte.


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se la clausola è sui gol segnati allora sicuramente non diventerà obbligo



Ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Come no ? A Giugno al 99% avremo un mister, con quello Destro sarà straordinario.



Avremo i sicuro un bel gioco, tipo quello della Roma, squadra in cui Destro ha fatto sfracelli.



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vi faccio notare che non abbiamo tirato fuori 17 milioni. È un diritto di riscatto:diritto,non obbligo. Perché vi arrabbiate così tanto?



Per principio. Se non serve non serve, costasse 1 euro o 30 mln.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: accordo trovato manco solo l'ok del giocatore che preferirebbe andare via a titolo definitivo, magari potrebbe diventare obbligatorio con clausole magari a gol segnati.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Avremo i sicuro un bel gioco, tipo quello della Roma, squadra in cui Destro ha fatto sfracelli.


Dai una sbirciata alla media gol


----------



## Milo (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: accordo trovato manco solo l'ok del giocatore che preferirebbe andare via a titolo definitivo, magari potrebbe diventare obbligatorio con clausole magari a gol segnati.*



A gol segnati può avere un senso, sempre se si parla di minimo 8-10 gol


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dai una sbirciata alla media gol



Ho dato molte sbirciate alle prestazioni. Uno dei più scarsi attaccanti della Serie A tecnicamente, non è capace a fare nulla se non gol a porta vuota.

Vabbè l'importante è che spostando Menez sull'esterno non lo faccia giocare peggio. Alla fine El Shaa ha dato zero finora, peggio di lui non può fare.


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: accordo trovato manco solo l'ok del giocatore che preferirebbe andare via a titolo definitivo, magari potrebbe diventare obbligatorio con clausole magari a gol segnati.*



In prestito ci può stare ma il riscatto è fuori mercato. Ne vale la metà al massimo. In ogni caso arriva l'ennesimo attaccante, Galliani è proprio ritardato.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: accordo trovato manco solo l'ok del giocatore che preferirebbe andare via a titolo definitivo, magari potrebbe diventare obbligatorio con clausole magari a gol segnati.*



a me se arriva non dispiace. 

però pazzini sarebbe meglio andasse via subito, e a giugno c'è da sperare che il genoa si accolli matri definitivamente, altrimenti sono in troppi là davanti.


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> A gol segnati può avere un senso, sempre se si parla di minimo 8-10 gol



Vorrei proprio vedere, con il nostro gioco spumeggiante e fatto di verticalizzazioni per gli esterni proprio come quello della Roma, quanti gol farà fenomenodestro


----------



## Milo (27 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Vorrei proprio vedere, con il nostro gioco spumeggiante e fatto di verticalizzazioni per gli esterni proprio come quello della Roma, quanti gol farà fenomenodestro



Appunto, almeno se ne ritorna subito a Roma


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tanto se anche fosse obbligo di riscatto ad un numero basso di reti state pur certi che non appena arriva a -1 non vedrà più il campo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> A volte non vi capisco, volete per forza lamentarvi di tutto, dar contro ad ogni operazione. Ma avete letto? Diritto, non obbligo. Diritto. Lo prendiamo per sole 700.000 a titolo momentaneo. Ciò significa che se si rivelerà un cesso, come in maniera prevenuta auspicate voi, verrà rispedito al mittente senza alcun esborso. ...........



D'accordo. E' l'unico lato positivo della vicenda.
Il tempo dirà se siamo tutti prevenuti.
In tal caso andrò in ginocchio davanti a Barbara Berlusconi per chiederle scusa...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Gennaio 2015)

*Galliani al Principe di Savoia raggiante di felicità per Destro. Le sue parole: "Destro? Non si parla..."*


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani al Principe di Savoia raggiante di felicità per Destro. Le sue parole: "Destro? Non si parla..."*



Brutto assai!


----------



## Aron (27 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me c'è troppa diffidenza nei confronti di Destro.

Due anni fa se lo sono conteso tutte le big italiane ed erano interessate altre società europee.
L'anno scorso è stato determinante nella Roma. Quest'anno meno, ma Totti è impossibile da panchinare. 

E' la classica prima punta, e come tante prime punte non eccelle in doti tecniche tipiche di seconde punte e trequartisti. Di attaccanti italiani migliori di lui, in questo momento, ci sono solo Zaza e Pellè (Immobile penso si possa mettere al suo stesso livello, forse pure un filo sotto).


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani al Principe di Savoia raggiante di felicità per Destro. Le sue parole: "Destro? Non si parla..."*


Destro in una big farebbe il portaborse, felicità per cosa. Non sposta gli equilibri neanche alla Virtus Entella.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: accordo trovato manco solo l'ok del giocatore che preferirebbe andare via a titolo definitivo, magari potrebbe diventare obbligatorio con clausole magari a gol segnati.*



Dunque,se c'è solo il diritto non mi dispero più di tanto,è se ci fosse l'obbligo o clausole simili che significherebbero più di 17 milioni buttati nel wc tirando pure lo sciacquone!Perchè spendere sti soldi quando ad oggi non si capisce chi lo dovrebbe servire col centrocampo da lacrime che abbiamo è da pazzi!Comunque,che Destro rimanga sei mesi o meno,quando ci arriveranno i geni lì in alto a capire che serve ALMENO un centrocampista forte?Per giugno ce la faranno o no?


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: accordo trovato manco solo l'ok del giocatore che preferirebbe andare via a titolo definitivo, magari potrebbe diventare obbligatorio con clausole magari a gol segnati.*



Tanto non segna mai Destro 


Se arriva Spalletti dormo sonni tranquilli


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Maledetto maledetto...


----------



## markjordan (27 Gennaio 2015)

non siete mai contenti
i giudizi vanno dati DOPO
non esistono giocatori sicuri

anche dopo 3 anni ancora sbeffeggiavo uno che ritenva Van basten un brocco


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Gennaio 2015)

l'alternativa era o'caca o il pirata dei caraibi. 

 

non dico di fare i salti di gioia, ma poteva andare pure peggio.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Con tutti i soldi spesi per acquistare questi cessi attaccanti italiani compravano Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con tutti i soldi spesi per acquistare questi cessi attaccanti italiani compravano Cristiano Ronaldo



ahahahah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il bello è che Galliani si vanterà di questo colpo.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Gennaio 2015)

Borriello, Pazzini, Matri, Destro

vs

Van Basten, Weah, Sheva, Ibra.


Non credo ci sia altro da aggiungere, ah no, dimenticavo che coi primi 4 abbiamo vinto solo 5 CL e 8 Scudetti, ma questi son dettagli...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (27 Gennaio 2015)

Quest'anno potrebbe anche non eccellere; ma se veramente arriva spalletti supera i 20 gol in scioltezza


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il bello è che Galliani si vanterà di questo colpo.



il problema è che si vanterà anche il berlusca.. secondo i giornalisti era fortemente voluto anche dal pres.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani al Principe di Savoia raggiante di felicità per Destro. Le sue parole: "Destro? Non si parla..."*



Eccala... altri soldi spesi per un altro cesso.


----------



## Aron (27 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> il problema è che si vanterà anche il berlusca.. secondo i giornalisti era fortemente voluto anche dal pres.



Verissimo.
Destro è un prediletto di Berlusconi. Si era esposto proprio pubblicamente a riguardo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> l'alternativa era o'caca o il pirata dei caraibi.
> 
> 
> 
> non dico di fare i salti di gioia, ma poteva andare pure peggio.



Io preferivo tutta la vita gli altri due almeno non stanno la impalati davanti alla porta vuota.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani al Principe di Savoia raggiante di felicità per Destro. Le sue parole: "Destro? Non si parla..."*



L'unica speranza è che dica di no il giocatore ( ma dubito), detto questo se lo prendiamo speriamo viviamente che sia la formula che dicono cioè diritto e non obbligo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

*Milan Channel: Non ci dovrebbero essere aggiornamenti in giornata per la trattativa Destro.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani al Principe di Savoia raggiante di felicità per Destro. Le sue parole: "Destro? Non si parla..."*


Non si parla, pure con quella vena di ironia come per dire "mamma mia che colpo stiamo facendo..." e noi caproni che ci facciamo prendere per l'ano.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Non ci dovrebbero essere aggiornamenti in giornata per la trattativa Destro.*



Quindi per concludere la trattativa si sta aspettando la decisione finale del ragazzo?


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Quindi per concludere la trattativa si sta aspettando la decisione finale del ragazzo?



aspetteranno che la roma trovi l'accordo con luiz adriano, probabilmente.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2015)

Leggo molte critiche. 
Ma quale punta avreste comprato voi? Mica ho capito...!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: accordo trovato manco solo l'ok del giocatore che preferirebbe andare via a titolo definitivo, magari potrebbe diventare obbligatorio con clausole magari a gol segnati.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani al Principe di Savoia raggiante di felicità per Destro. Le sue parole: "Destro? Non si parla..."*



Aspetto l'ufficialità per esprimermi. Un diritto di riscatto potrei anche ingoiarlo a forza,un obbligo a 16 e passa milioni sarebbe follia pura.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Gennaio 2015)

*secondo alcuni siti Luiz Adriano non vorrebbe lasciare Donetsk per Roma e Destro starebbe temporeggiando perchè vuole l'obbligo di riscatto da parte del Milan. *

come minimo salta tutto.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Gennaio 2015)

Felice se arriva, Destro ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore prolifico se schierato con continuità.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *secondo alcuni siti Luiz Adriano non vorrebbe lasciare Donetsk per Roma e Destro starebbe temporeggiando perchè vuole l'obbligo di riscatto da parte del Milan. *
> 
> come minimo salta tutto.



dai dai


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Leggo molte critiche.
> Ma quale punta avreste comprato voi? Mica ho capito...!!!



anche borriello è gia meglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Leggo molte critiche.
> Ma quale punta avreste comprato voi? Mica ho capito...!!!



Il problema e che se non prendiamo un centrocampista di qualita una punta come Destro e cosi utile come un piede sul fondoschiena.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *secondo alcuni siti Luiz Adriano non vorrebbe lasciare Donetsk per Roma e Destro starebbe temporeggiando perchè vuole l'obbligo di riscatto da parte del Milan. *
> 
> come minimo salta tutto.



*Quali siti? Per tutti: riportiamo solo notizie provenienti dai maggiori media (Di Marzio, Gazzetta, Pedullà, Sky, Mediaset Premium, Repubblica e Corriere della Sera). Grazie.*


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Leggo molte critiche.
> Ma quale punta avreste comprato voi? Mica ho capito...!!!



Immobile


----------



## walter 22 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ad essere sincero a me non dispiace Destro ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore giovane col fiuto del gol , quando viene schierato nella roma di solito segna, ma nella Roma si costruiscono diverse occasioni di gol. 
Se avessimo preso due centrocampisti, degni di essere definiti tali, Destro potrebbe essere un buon investimento ma allo stato attuale è una mossa inutile, questa squadra di pippe ha forti carenze in altri reparti che come al solito vengono snobbati dalla nostra dirigenza di dementi.
Io ancora mi chiedo quando capiranno che il nostro centrocampo è da squadra da medio-bassa classifica, poi si ci stupisce se De Jong nutre dubbi sul rinnovo del contratto e vuole andarsene, non che l'olandese sia un giocatore insostituibile, ma almeno è l'unico di quel reparto che merita rispetto.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *secondo alcuni siti Luiz Adriano non vorrebbe lasciare Donetsk per Roma e Destro starebbe temporeggiando perchè vuole l'obbligo di riscatto da parte del Milan. *
> 
> come minimo salta tutto.



Magari vuole venire al Milan?


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Immobile



.


----------



## DannySa (27 Gennaio 2015)

Prendi Destro per 17 e passa mln, sei raggiante di felicità per questo colpo clamoroso e non hai qualità in mezzo, se non vanno in Champions è la mazzata definitiva.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2015)

Raga ma Immobile al Milan non ci viene!!!!
A parte che Destro giustificherebbe anche l'utilizzo di Cerci, giocatore che senza una punta a cui può far cross e dare palle vale quanto un Oduamadi, noi non possiamo permetterci nessun altro attaccante. Ma non per mancanza di soldi... ma perché al MILAN NON CI VENGONO!!!!
Luiz Adriano, bel giocatore, secondo voi ad esempio verrebbe al Milan?
Dai su...


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (27 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga ma Immobile al Milan non ci viene!!!!
> A parte che Destro giustificherebbe anche l'utilizzo di Cerci, giocatore che senza una punta a cui può far cross e dare palle vale quanto un Oduamadi, noi non possiamo permetterci nessun altro attaccante. Ma non per mancanza di soldi... ma perché al MILAN NON CI VENGONO!!!!
> Luiz Adriano, bel giocatore, secondo voi ad esempio verrebbe al Milan?
> Dai su...


Pensavo lo stesso di shaqiri con l'Inter.....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Gennaio 2015)

Non riescono a capire che senza palloni giocabili queste punte non faranno mai NULLA


----------



## Ciachi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Scusate ma in tutto questo....dove sta scritto che è ufficiale?? Qui mi sembra che non sia stato ancora fatto nulla....anzi!!!


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

*Sky: c'è l'accordo con la Roma per Destro: prestito con diritto di riscatto a 15-16 milioni di euro. Il problema, al momento, è proprio Destro. Il giocatore non è contento della formula. Vorrebbe partire a titolo definitivo perchè, se l'anno prossimo tornasse a Roma, potrebbe trovarsi chiusissimo da Totti e da un altro attaccante. Si deciderà nelle prossime 24-48 ore. *


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è l'accordo con la Roma per Destro: prestito con diritto di riscatto a 15-16 milioni di euro. Il problema, al momento, è proprio Destro. Il giocatore non è contento della formula. Vorrebbe partire a titolo definitivo perchè, se l'anno prossimo tornasse a Roma, potrebbe trovarsi chiusissimo da Totti e da un altro attaccante. Si deciderà nelle prossime 24-48 ore. *



e non venire allora, vai al tottenham e non rompere


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Quali siti? Per tutti: riportiamo solo notizie provenienti dai maggiori media (Di Marzio, Gazzetta, Pedullà, Sky, Mediaset Premium, Repubblica e Corriere della Sera). Grazie.*



Manca RUIU...


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è l'accordo con la Roma per Destro: prestito con diritto di riscatto a 15-16 milioni di euro. Il problema, al momento, è proprio Destro. Il giocatore non è contento della formula. Vorrebbe partire a titolo definitivo perchè, se l'anno prossimo tornasse a Roma, potrebbe trovarsi chiusissimo da Totti e da un altro attaccante. Si deciderà nelle prossime 24-48 ore. *



Ha ragionissima, ma alla fine grazie al cielo si troverà un modo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è l'accordo con la Roma per Destro: prestito con diritto di riscatto a 15-16 milioni di euro. Il problema, al momento, è proprio Destro. Il giocatore non è contento della formula. Vorrebbe partire a titolo definitivo perchè, se l'anno prossimo tornasse a Roma, potrebbe trovarsi chiusissimo da Totti e da un altro attaccante. Si deciderà nelle prossime 24-48 ore. *



Per me non ci spingeremo oltre un diritto che si trasforma in obbligo dopo tot presenze o tot reti. E casualmente, come per Aquilani, l'obiettivo non sarà raggiunto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Fermate Galliani per favore!


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è l'accordo con la Roma per Destro: prestito con diritto di riscatto a 15-16 milioni di euro. Il problema, al momento, è proprio Destro. Il giocatore non è contento della formula. Vorrebbe partire a titolo definitivo perchè, se l'anno prossimo tornasse a Roma, potrebbe trovarsi chiusissimo da Totti e da un altro attaccante. Si deciderà nelle prossime 24-48 ore. *



Destro sarebbe un pazzo ad accettare.
Chiuso da totti??


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Gennaio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Manca RUIU...


----------



## Dany20 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è l'accordo con la Roma per Destro: prestito con diritto di riscatto a 15-16 milioni di euro. Il problema, al momento, è proprio Destro. Il giocatore non è contento della formula. Vorrebbe partire a titolo definitivo perchè, se l'anno prossimo tornasse a Roma, potrebbe trovarsi chiusissimo da Totti e da un altro attaccante. Si deciderà nelle prossime 24-48 ore. *


A 15 ci sta ma è immobile in campo ma la mette sempre dentro. Gli preferisco Pazzini perché si muove di più. Però è giovane e non ha fatto male. Si poteva anche puntare su Luiz Adriano però che costa di meno. Comunque serviva un regista.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

*Sky: è Inzaghi che sta spingendo molto su Destro. E lo ha anche chiamato.

L'ultima parola spetterà al giocatore, che vorrebbe partire solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto. *


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è Inzaghi che sta spingendo molto su Destro. E lo ha anche chiamato.
> 
> L'ultima parola spetterà al giocatore, che vorrebbe partire solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto. *




Questo somaro di falso allenatore fa danni in ogni ambito. Adesso ci "regala" anche questo scandalo di Destro. 

Pietà. Qualcuno ci salvi.


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è Inzaghi che sta spingendo molto su Destro. E lo ha anche chiamato.
> 
> L'ultima parola spetterà al giocatore, che vorrebbe partire solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto. *



Pazzini non è molto più scarso di Destro. Se fino ad oggi Pippetta ha giocato senza punta,cosa lo spinge adesso ad insistere tanto su sto mezzo bidone? Booooooooooh. Un "allenatore" con le idee chiarissime..!


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è Inzaghi che sta spingendo molto su Destro. E lo ha anche chiamato.
> 
> L'ultima parola spetterà al giocatore, che vorrebbe partire solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto. *



MA vi pare che dobbiamo pure cedere alle richieste di sto incapace. Mi sa che veramente questo rimane anche l'anno prossimo


----------



## raducioiu (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è Inzaghi che sta spingendo molto su Destro. E lo ha anche chiamato.
> 
> L'ultima parola spetterà al giocatore, che vorrebbe partire solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto. *



Allora che paghi lui il riscatto.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è Inzaghi che sta spingendo molto su Destro. E lo ha anche chiamato.
> 
> L'ultima parola spetterà al giocatore, che vorrebbe partire solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto. *



E poi come intende giocare?! A stento ne schiera una di punta


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è Inzaghi che sta spingendo molto su Destro. E lo ha anche chiamato.
> 
> L'ultima parola spetterà al giocatore, che vorrebbe partire solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto. *



Siamo seri su....Galliani ha fatto una promessa a Vigorelli ad Agosto, così come la fece al procuratore di Cerci


Lo sanno anche i muri, e lo sanno tutti che non prendi un giocatore potenzialmente costoso ad un allenatore così in bilico, che è stato chiamato proprio perché accetta tutte le decisioni dirigenziali e non ha richieste.


----------



## pennyhill (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è Inzaghi che sta spingendo molto su Destro. E lo ha anche chiamato.
> 
> L'ultima parola spetterà al giocatore, che vorrebbe partire solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto. *



Vero che la cifra potrai anche ridiscuterla, ma senza champions, dove li troveranno i soldi per riscattarlo in estate?


----------



## davoreb (28 Gennaio 2015)

Ci ho quasi ripensato, destro per come siamo messi ora non è male ma prima serve un allenatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Gennaio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Vero che la cifra potrai anche ridiscuterla, ma senza champions, dove li troveranno i soldi per riscattarlo in estate?



cedendo de sciglio ed el shaarawy


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Gennaio 2015)

di male in peggio altri soldi buttati nel cesso.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo Sportmediaset Galliani ha preso il treno delle 9 dalla stazione centrale di Milano per raggiungere Destro a Roma e chiudere l'accordo.*


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Galliani ha preso il treno delle 9 dalla stazione centrale di Milano per raggiungere Destro a Roma e chiudere l'accordo.*



Il blitz


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Galliani ha preso il treno delle 9 dalla stazione centrale di Milano per raggiungere Destro a Roma e chiudere l'accordo.*



Ma prende il treno perchè ha visto la pubblicità di Pannofino?? ha sentito la parola gratis e s'è illumiato?  magari arrestano pure lui


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Galliani ha preso il treno delle 9 dalla stazione centrale di Milano per raggiungere Destro a Roma e chiudere l'accordo.*



Aspetto con ansia di conoscere lo stipendio...
Sempre sperando che Destro rifiuti e gli stessi soldi vadano a un c.campista.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Galliani ha preso il treno delle 9 dalla stazione centrale di Milano per raggiungere Destro a Roma e chiudere l'accordo.*



*Di Marzio conferma: Galliani oggi a Roma per parlare sia con la Roma che con il giocatore, intanto il giocatore si sta allenando con i giallorossi.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2015)

Sono talmente deluso che l'arrivo dell ennesimo cesso mi deprime


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Galliani ha preso il treno delle 9 dalla stazione centrale di Milano per raggiungere Destro a Roma e chiudere l'accordo.*



era meglio che risparmiava quei soldi per il treno...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Gennaio 2015)

#DestroNoGrazie


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Galliani oggi a Roma per parlare sia con la Roma che con il giocatore, intanto il giocatore si sta allenando con i giallorossi.*



Che amarezza.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Speriamo ci salvi lo Shaktar. Secondo sportmediaset, hanno rifiutato l'offerta della Roma per Luiz Adriano. Incrociamo l'incrociabile


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Galliani oggi a Roma per parlare sia con la Roma che con il giocatore, intanto il giocatore si sta allenando con i giallorossi.*



Ma basta basta basta


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Galliani oggi a Roma per parlare sia con la Roma che con il giocatore, intanto il giocatore si sta allenando con i giallorossi.*




*Sky: Galliani a Roma per incontrare Berlusconi, al momento non sono previsti incontri per Destro, il giocatore vuole sentirsi importante e accetterebbe il Milan ma solo con l'obbligo di riscatto.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani a Roma per incontrare Berlusconi, al momento non sono previsti incontri per Destro, il giocatore vuole sentirsi importante e accetterebbe il Milan ma solo con l'obbligo di riscatto.*



Non lo voglio però se fosse davvero con diritto di riscatto alla fine potrei mandarlo giù tanto al 100% non verrà riscattato a fine stagione,beh certo poi bisogna vedere le clausole ecc, pure per Dodo era diritto di riscatto solo che nel contratto c'era tipo una clausola che alla prima presenza diventata obbligo di riscatto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2015)

a me destro non dispiace e sarei felice se arrivasse.Il problema è che abbiamo la necessità in primis di cambiare AD ,allenatore,e di trovare una persona seria e competente che metta giu un progetto per questa squadra.Non si può navigare a vista perennemente.
Destro non risolverà i problemi ma nemmeno CR7 lo farebbe con un non allenatore ,contando che a giugno pazzini lascia il colpo ci sta...il fatto che lo rende inutile è che non abbiamo un idea di come farlo giocare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Galliani oggi a Roma per parlare sia con la Roma che con il giocatore, intanto il giocatore si sta allenando con i giallorossi.*






MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani a Roma per incontrare Berlusconi, al momento non sono previsti incontri per Destro, il giocatore vuole sentirsi importante e accetterebbe il Milan ma solo con l'obbligo di riscatto.*



*Sky: Destro ha lasciato da poco Trigoria, possibile incontro con Galliani per fare il punto.*


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro ha lasciato da poco Trigoria, possibile incontro con Galliani per fare il punto.*



Mi sa che è fatta. Che ve devo dire: speriamo bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che è fatta. Che ve devo dire: speriamo bene.



Già  speriamo che sia veramente il diritto di riscatto senza clausole in stile dodo perchè cosi in estate torna a Roma al 100%.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Già  speriamo che sia veramente il diritto di riscatto senza clausole in stile dodo perchè cosi in estate torna a Roma al 100%.



E' l'ultima speranza...


----------



## AsRoma (28 Gennaio 2015)

Lunedi era a trigoria per svuotare l'armadietto.
Destro ha sicuramente bisogno di aria nuova ed un ambiente che lo sostenga.
Non so' quanto in questo momento il clima che c'è intorno al Milan possa giovargli.
A Roma non si è mai integrato negli schemi di Garcia e credo abbia sofferto anche troppo la figura di Totti come punta.
In bocca al lupo Mattia.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani a Roma per incontrare Berlusconi, al momento non sono previsti incontri per Destro, il giocatore vuole sentirsi importante e accetterebbe il Milan ma solo con l'obbligo di riscatto.*



Dai, dai. Speriamo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro ha lasciato da poco Trigoria, possibile incontro con Galliani per fare il punto.*



*Di Marzio: Galliani è arrivato a Roma è in programma un incontro tra le parti, il giocatore è perplesso vuole garanzie tecnica tra queste l'obbligo di riscatto e non il semplice diritto di riscatto, ci sono anche richieste economiche che Galliani sta valutando. Appena sbarcato a Roma Galliani ha glissato :"Destro? non posso dire nulla".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è arrivato a Roma è in programma un incontro tra le parti, il giocatore è perplesso vuole garanzie tecnica tra queste l'obbligo di riscatto e non il semplice diritto di riscatto, ci sono anche richieste economiche che Galliani sta valutando. Appena sbarcato a Roma Galliani ha glissato :"Destro? non posso dire nulla".*



Bene vuole l'obbligo di riscatto mettiamo nel contratto l'obbligo di riscatto se fa almeno 15 gol voglio proprio vedere lol.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è arrivato a Roma è in programma un incontro tra le parti, il giocatore è perplesso vuole garanzie tecnica tra queste l'obbligo di riscatto e non il semplice diritto di riscatto, ci sono anche richieste economiche che Galliani sta valutando. Appena sbarcato a Roma Galliani ha glissato :"Destro? non posso dire nulla".*



Se mette l'obbligo di riscatto per questo scarsone voglio la testa di Galliani


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2015)

Destro vuole l'obbligo di riscatto? Ok, ma se lo deve meritare.
Se viene Spalletti mi va anche bene Destro, altrimenti è una follia.


----------



## Aron (28 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Destro vuole l'obbligo di riscatto? Ok, ma se lo deve meritare.
> Se viene Spalletti mi va anche bene Destro, altrimenti è una follia.



Secondo me non glielo concedono l'obbligo di riscatto.
O arriva alle condizioni del Milan (che poi avrebbe tutto l'interesse per acquistarlo in caso di un discreto rendimento) oppure l'affare salta.


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è arrivato a Roma è in programma un incontro tra le parti, il giocatore è perplesso vuole garanzie tecnica tra queste l'obbligo di riscatto e non il semplice diritto di riscatto, ci sono anche richieste economiche che Galliani sta valutando. Appena sbarcato a Roma Galliani ha glissato :"Destro? non posso dire nulla".*



Destro ha ragione, sa bene che il Milan non ha i soldi per riscattarlo e non viene a Milano per fare sei mesi e basta. Sacrosanta ragione e noto come ormai tutti ci conoscono come agiamo, cioè male.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me non glielo concedono l'obbligo di riscatto.
> O arriva alle condizioni del Milan (che poi avrebbe tutto l'interesse per acquistarlo in caso di un discreto rendimento) oppure l'affare salta.



Lo penso anch'io.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Destro ha ragione, sa bene che il Milan non ha i soldi per riscattarlo e non viene a Milano per fare sei mesi e basta. Sacrosanta ragione e noto come ormai tutti ci conoscono come agiamo, cioè male.



Esatto, anche se non è nessuno, fa bene. Se fosse il Milan di una volta verrebbe anche gratis.


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me non glielo concedono l'obbligo di riscatto.
> O arriva alle condizioni del Milan (che poi avrebbe tutto l'interesse per acquistarlo in caso di un discreto rendimento) oppure l'affare salta.



L'obbligo non saprebbero come pagarlo in estate quindi è impossibile


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro ha lasciato da poco Trigoria, possibile incontro con Galliani per fare il punto.*


.


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il blitz



Una volta partiva con i caschi, ora con Italo per risparmiare


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è arrivato a Roma è in programma un incontro tra le parti, il giocatore è perplesso vuole garanzie tecnica tra queste l'obbligo di riscatto e non il semplice diritto di riscatto, ci sono anche richieste economiche che Galliani sta valutando. Appena sbarcato a Roma Galliani ha glissato :"Destro? non posso dire nulla".*



Sentivo adesso a Radio Sportiva che alla stazione di Roma un tifoso (presumibilmente milanista) lo ha avvicinato urlandogli che un finalizzatore non serve a niente se non hai una squadra che sa costruire gioco.


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Sentivo adesso a Radio Sportiva che alla stazione di Roma un tifoso (presumibilmente milanista) lo ha avvicinato urlandogli che un finalizzatore non serve a niente se non hai una squadra che sa costruire gioco.



nooooo dai sul serio....lo capirebbe anche un bambino .


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan ha offerto un contratto di 3 anni a 3 milioni l'anno a Destro*


Lo sta facendo ancora!!!!!!!!!!!! Galliani lo sta facendo ancora!!! Qualcuno lo fermi con le buone o meglio ancora con le cattive!! Facciamo una colletta per pagare l'avvocato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Gennaio 2015)

Scandaloso.


----------



## Aron (28 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan ha offerto un contratto di 3 anni a 3 milioni l'anno a Destro*
> 
> 
> Lo sta facendo ancora!!!!!!!!!!!! Galliani lo sta facendo ancora!!! Qualcuno lo fermi con le buone o meglio ancora con le cattive!! Facciamo una colletta per pagare l'avvocato



Con l'obbligo di riscatto è una follia.
Col diritto, potrebbe starci a seconda di come andrà in questo girone di ritorno col Milan.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan ha offerto un contratto di 3 anni a 3 milioni l'anno a Destro*
> 
> 
> Lo sta facendo ancora!!!!!!!!!!!! Galliani lo sta facendo ancora!!! Qualcuno lo fermi con le buone o meglio ancora con le cattive!! Facciamo una colletta per pagare l'avvocato



è verosimile come notizia visto che Destro già a Roma prende *2,2 mln netti* all'anno.


----------



## mr.wolf (28 Gennaio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> è verosimile come notizia visto che Destro già a Roma prende *2,2 mln netti* all'anno.


io sapevo 1,5 mln


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan ha offerto un contratto di 3 anni a 3 milioni l'anno a Destro*



.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2015)

A grandi linee questo "affare" ci verrebbe a costare 18 Milioni + 3*3 +(tasse diciamo al 50%) = 18+27 = 40-45 milioni.........


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2015)

se va via Pazzini con quell'ingaggio è accettabile,purtroppo questi sono i prezzi che girano.


----------



## Aron (28 Gennaio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> io sapevo 1,5 mln



Sportmediaset riporta che 3 milioni all'anno sarebbe il doppio del suo attuale stipendio.


----------



## bargnani83 (28 Gennaio 2015)

destro prende 2,2 mln alla roma.1,5 li guadagnava al suo arrivo poi l'ingaggio l'anno aumentato dopo il prolungamento di contratto l'anno scorso.


----------



## Nicco (28 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan ha offerto un contratto di 3 anni a 3 milioni l'anno a Destro*



Scandaloso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Gennaio 2015)

Solo noi possiamo aumentare lo stipendio ad un giocatore che non gioca nel suo club per convincerlo a venire a fare il titolare.

L'altra volta pure per Matri successe uguale ed era la quinta riserva della Juve


----------



## Hammer (28 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan ha offerto un contratto di 3 anni a 3 milioni l'anno a Destro*



Prego il Signore Iddio e tutte le divinità che non ci sia l'obbligo di riscatto


----------



## Dany20 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan ha offerto un contratto di 3 anni a 3 milioni l'anno a Destro*
> 
> 
> Lo sta facendo ancora!!!!!!!!!!!! Galliani lo sta facendo ancora!!! Qualcuno lo fermi con le buone o meglio ancora con le cattive!! Facciamo una colletta per pagare l'avvocato


Troppi!


----------



## Aragorn (28 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan ha offerto un contratto di 3 anni a 3 milioni l'anno a Destro*



Ennesimo suicidio finanziario


----------



## asroma2 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> A grandi linee questo "affare" ci verrebbe a costare 18 Milioni + 3*3 +(tasse diciamo al 50%) = 18+27 = 40-45 milioni.........



Destro è forte, guardate la sua media minuti/gol anche alla Roma. Ha 22 anni ed è il migliore attaccante italiano in circolazione. Imho fate un affare, anche per le condizioni con le quali lo prendete. Alla Roma non gioca solo perché siamo costretti a far giocare Totti, altrimenti, per merito, sarebbe chiaramente il titolare fisso. Destro è da Milan imho.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Gennaio 2015)

asroma2 ha scritto:


> Destro è forte, guardate la sua media minuti/gol anche alla Roma. Ha 22 anni ed è il migliore attaccante italiano in circolazione. Imho fate un affare, anche per le condizioni con le quali lo prendete. Alla Roma non gioca solo perché siamo costretti a far giocare Totti, altrimenti, per merito, sarebbe chiaramente il titolare fisso. Destro è da Milan imho.



La Roma gioca a calcio e mette gli attaccanti in porta

Il Milan vaga casualmente su un rettangolo verde e gli attaccanti non hanno MAI un pallone buono. MAI


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset riporta che 3 milioni all'anno sarebbe il doppio del suo attuale stipendio.



nel 2012 appena arrivato prendeva 1,5mln ora ne prende 2,2


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Gennaio 2015)

asroma2 ha scritto:


> Destro è forte, guardate la sua media minuti/gol anche alla Roma. Ha 22 anni ed è il migliore attaccante italiano in circolazione. Imho fate un affare, anche per le condizioni con le quali lo prendete. Alla Roma non gioca solo perché siamo costretti a far giocare Totti, altrimenti, per merito, sarebbe chiaramente il titolare fisso. Destro è da Milan imho.



Sei in conflitto di interesse...
In parole povere: lo volete sbolognare al Milan.
Totti ha 38 anni; vi tenete un pensionabile e mollate il miglior attaccante italiano di 22 anni? Lasciatele fare al Milan 'ste cose.
A meno che ci stiate mollando un bidone.


----------



## asroma2 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Destro è una prima punta completa. E' giovane e italiano. Ottiene una abbondante sufficienza in tutti i parametri. Buono di testa, ambidestro, nella corsa non si risparmia, tecnica abbastanza buona nonostante sia un longilineo, si sa muovere in campo, senso tattico con cui fa risalire la squadra quando si è in difficoltà, spirito combattente grazie al quale fa a sportellate con i difensori avversari. Destro è la prima punta 2.0. Non è un Eto'o od un Ronaldo. Non è eccezionale in niente, ma è da 6,5, 7 in tutti i parametri necessari ad un attaccante e poi la cosa più importante: E' un attaccante che vede la porta e che segna, avendo sempre avuto una ottima media gol. La Roma fa un cacchiata a cedere l'attaccante del futuro ma noi siamo nella situazione di Totti che comanda tutto, come ho accennato in precedenza.


----------



## vota DC (28 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan ha offerto un contratto di 3 anni a 3 milioni l'anno a Destro*



Se Llorente ne prende 3.5 in teoria Destro ne potrebbe avere benissimo 3, però cavolo Llorente è relativamente anziano mentre Destro è giovane e quindi non ha senso dare tutti quei soldi di stipendio a un giovane dato che quando crescerà bisognerà aumentare l'ingaggio! Ecco un altro problema quando si prende un giocatore da una squadra che lotta per lo scudetto o i posti alti: ti fa strapagare il giocatore (Juventus con Matri) e in più il giocatore ha già un ingaggio alto che il Milan alzerà ulteriormente! Per far capire Destro alla Roma da riserva prendeva 2.2 mentre Berardi al Sassuolo 1 e Paloschi al Chievo ancora meno, poi c'è anche Di Natale che segna più di Destro e prende di meno pur essendo uno di quei vecchietti che dovrebbe avere l'ingaggio alto!


----------



## asroma2 (28 Gennaio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Sei in conflitto di interesse...
> In parole povere: lo volete sbolognare al Milan.
> Totti ha 38 anni; vi tenete un pensionabile e mollate il miglior attaccante italiano di 22 anni? Lasciatele fare al Milan 'ste cose.
> A meno che ci stiate mollando un bidone.



Sono in conflitto d'interessi perché vivo e lavoro in zona navigli/24 maggio. Piena di milanisti. Il Milan mi è simpatico. Fosse stato per me, Totti si sarebbe già ritirato e Destro avrebbe fatto il titolare fisso dall'inizio della stagione, magari a quest'ora avremmo avuto maggiori possibilità di vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> è verosimile come notizia visto che Destro già a Roma prende *2,2 mln netti* all'anno.



Confermo, non è vero che prende 1,5



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan ha offerto un contratto di 3 anni a 3 milioni l'anno a Destro*


.


----------



## juventino (28 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan ha offerto un contratto di 3 anni a 3 milioni l'anno a Destro*



Ma com'è possibile? Cioè tralasciando la follia di tale operazione, ma Galliani e co. non sono anni che ribadiscono di non avere soldi? Come fanno a fare un contratto del genere a Destro?


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

*Incontro finito. Galliani:"Non possiamo ancora considerarlo del Milan". *


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma com'è possibile? Cioè tralasciando la follia di tale operazione, ma Galliani e co. non sono anni che ribadiscono di non avere soldi? Come fanno a fare un contratto del genere a Destro?



Chiedere a Galliani...


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incontro finito. Galliani:"Non possiamo ancora considerarlo del Milan". *



Alle condizioni del milan chi accetterebbe? Rischia di svalutarsi al milan e poi una volta ritornato alla roma di non vedere nemmeno la panchina.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incontro finito. Galliani:"Non possiamo ancora considerarlo del Milan". *



Speriamo di non considerarlo mai ma visti tutto quanto alal fine arriverà, ma non voglio assolutamente con l'obbligo almeno.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incontro finito. Galliani:"Non possiamo ancora considerarlo del Milan". *




Da queste parole si intuisce che è praticamente fatta. E' un giocatore del Milan.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incontro finito. Galliani:"Non possiamo ancora considerarlo del Milan". *





Admin ha scritto:


> Da queste parole si intuisce che è praticamente fatta. E' un giocatore del Milan.



Esatto, chi conosce Galliani lo sa. Ci manca solo "Destro non arriva al 99,99%" e poi si può dare l'ufficialità.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan ha offerto un contratto di 3 anni a 3 milioni l'anno a Destro*



Solita follia di Mr Nonhasoldipoverino 



Admin ha scritto:


> *Incontro finito. Galliani:"Non possiamo ancora considerarlo del Milan". *



Resta solo da sperare che non venga incluso l'obbligo di riscatto.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo Sportmediaset è stato richiesto dalla Roma un "riscatto condizionato".
L'inghippo è proprio lì: il Milan non può impegnarsi in tal senso senza correre il rischio di trovarsi a Giugno a dover scucire 17/M.
La Roma non può correre il rischio di trovarsi a dover riassorbire Destro, avendo pagato il nuovo acquisto.
Vediamo come andrà a finire.
Fosse per me terrei Pazzini finchè non arrivano due c.campisti di qualità.
Dirò di più: investirei su quelli, a costo di andarli a prendere in Argentina, con pass italiano. O al SUB 20 in corso.
Il fatto è che là non abbiamo osservatori...


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> nel 2012 appena arrivato prendeva 1,5mln ora ne prende 2,2



Si ma allora perché non offrirgli 2,5? o addirittura un 2,2 a crescere negli anni (tipo 2,2 - 2,5 - 2,8)..

Come sempre galliani con gli stipendi fa dei macelli..almeno a sto punto liberiamoci di Pazzini che prende mi pare 2,8..
certo che a ben vedere considerando gli ingaggi e i rendimenti degli ultimi bomber il gallo è proprio un incompetente..e ancora non ha capito che le punte fanno gol se esiste un centrocampo serio...


----------



## Juventino30 (28 Gennaio 2015)

asroma2 ha scritto:


> Destro è forte, guardate la sua media minuti/gol anche alla Roma. Ha 22 anni ed è il migliore attaccante italiano in circolazione. Imho fate un affare, anche per le condizioni con le quali lo prendete. Alla Roma non gioca solo perché siamo costretti a far giocare Totti, altrimenti, per merito, sarebbe chiaramente il titolare fisso. Destro è da Milan imho.



Come mai a Roma non vedono l'ora di stappare spumanti vari per la sua partenza? Per "merito" sarebbe titolare fisso? Ma se le critiche più gentili che gli fanno i tifosi (a partita in corso) sono: "scarparo" e "bradipo". Neppure Garcia lo vede, e il giocatore si è involuto. Poi, cambiando aria magari si riprende, ma non facciamo passare il messaggio che è "da Milan", perchè, per bocca degli stessi romanisti, non è neppure da Roma, figurarsi se può essere da Milan.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Gennaio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset è stato richiesto dalla Roma un "riscatto condizionato".
> L'inghippo è proprio lì: il Milan non può impegnarsi in tal senso senza correre il rischio di trovarsi a Giugno a dover scucire 17/M.
> La Roma non può correre il rischio di trovarsi a dover riassorbire Destro, avendo pagato il nuovo acquisto.
> Vediamo come andrà a finire.
> ...



Straquoto. Senza un centrocampo non si va da nessuna parte. Il nostro giocatore di qualita e Montolivo, piu lento del peggior Riquelme con un quinto della qualita del argentino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan ha offerto un contratto di 3 anni a 3 milioni l'anno a Destro*
> 
> 
> Lo sta facendo ancora!!!!!!!!!!!! Galliani lo sta facendo ancora!!! Qualcuno lo fermi con le buone o meglio ancora con le cattive!! Facciamo una colletta per pagare l'avvocato



Folle sia il triennio che i 3 milioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2015)

io mi chiedo ma seriamente come sia possibile far un operazione del genere senza essere in malafede .. 

nel senso.. lo sappiamo tutti come lo sapevamo per Matri che sarà un buco clamoroso.. soldi buttati via quando le priorità sono altre ...

io non me lo spiego veramente


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incontro finito. Galliani:"Non possiamo ancora considerarlo del Milan". *



.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma allora perché non offrirgli 2,5? o addirittura un 2,2 a crescere negli anni (tipo 2,2 - 2,5 - 2,8)..
> 
> Come sempre galliani con gli stipendi fa dei macelli..almeno a sto punto liberiamoci di Pazzini che prende mi pare 2,8..
> certo che a ben vedere considerando gli ingaggi e i rendimenti degli ultimi bomber il gallo è proprio un incompetente..e ancora non ha capito che le punte fanno gol se esiste un centrocampo serio...



hai ragione su tutto, ma mettendomi nei panni di Destro che faccio vengo al Milan a guadagnare meno di Essien di Muntari ecc.. e a guadagnare meno anche rispetto a tutti gli altri attaccanti in rosa?il ragazzo è presuntuosetto non accetterebbe mai,se viene ve ne accorgerete il carattere che ha.


----------



## Juventino30 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Poi il nostro amico romanista ci informa che Destro ha 22 anni...io invece leggo che a Marzo ne fa 24 (è nato il 24 Marzo del '91). Non che due anni in più lo facciano sembrare un matusalemme, ma le informazioni vanno date esatte.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Con quello che sperperiamo dietro a sto scarpone a questo punto ci compravamo tranquillamente sia Baselli che Brozovic. Le cifre son quelle.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Gennaio 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Poi il nostro amico romanista ci informa che Destro ha 22 anni...io invece leggo che a Marzo ne fa 24 (è nato il 24 Marzo del '91). Non che due anni in più lo facciano sembrare un matusalemme, ma le informazioni vanno date esatte.



invece per un calciatore 22 o 24 anni fanno una grande differenza,glielo volevo scrivere anche io mi hai anticipato


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (28 Gennaio 2015)

Non vedo l'ora di vederlo in campo. Ho grande fiducia in lui


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incontro finito. Galliani:"Non possiamo ancora considerarlo del Milan". *



*Nuovo incontro Destro-Milan, Galliani torna a casa del giocatore.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Nuovo incontro Destro-Milan, Galliani torna a casa del giocatore.*



Ma solo noi dobbiamo trasformare ogni trattativa in una spy story?L'inter (dico, l'inter!!!) ha preso Podolsky e shaqiri in mezz'ora, noi sempre ste cose estenuanti...manco dovessimo prendere Messi...


----------



## Aron (28 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma solo noi dobbiamo trasformare ogni trattativa in una spy story?L'inter (dico, l'inter!!!) ha preso Podolsky e shaqiri in mezz'ora, noi sempre ste cose estenuanti...manco dovessimo prendere Messi...



Ma così si perde tutta la tensione. 
Le nostre trattative sono degne di un thriller.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incontro finito. Galliani:"Non possiamo ancora considerarlo del Milan". *



allora è preso, mamma mia che strazio


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Nuovo incontro Destro-Milan, Galliani torna a casa del giocatore.*



Ogni trattativa è un parto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Nuovo incontro Destro-Milan, Galliani torna a casa del giocatore.*



Cosa c'è stata la pausa pranzo? Che maleducato Destro.. non gli ha neanche offerto il pranzo! Galliani se la sarà presa molto male, lui che è abituato a mangiare a sbafo!


----------



## malos (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Nuovo incontro Destro-Milan, Galliani torna a casa del giocatore.*



Barricatelo dentro e toglieteli il cellulare fino a fine mercato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Nuovo incontro Destro-Milan, Galliani torna a casa del giocatore.*



*Sky: Destro avrebbe accettato il Milan.*


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro avrebbe accettato il Milan.*



con che formula ? diritto di riscatto o obbligo ?


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro avrebbe accettato il Milan.*



 è finita... maledetto Galliani


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2015)

Maledetto maledetto !!!!


----------



## asroma2 (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro avrebbe accettato il Milan.*



Complimenti al Milan. Avrete quello che sarà il il centravanti della nazionale italiana dei prossimi 10 anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> con che formula ? diritto di riscatto o obbligo ?



Non cambia niente per noi tanto non onoriamo nemmeno l'obbligo se serve..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro avrebbe accettato il Milan.*



E' andata, dai. 
A questo punto speriamo che faccia bene e ci smentisca tutti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro avrebbe accettato il Milan.*



*Breve video di Galliani fuori dall'abitazione di Destro:

https:// vine.co/v/OTEzzq3eIbu*


----------



## Dany20 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Serviva un regista. Vediamo che farà.


----------



## sion (28 Gennaio 2015)

intanto baselli verso la samp..giustamente non possiamo prendere qualcuno che possa togliere il posto al grande capitano..meglio spendere cifre folli per un nuovo gilardino che da noi segnera' col contagocce


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Breve video di Galliani fuori dall'abitazione di Destro:
> 
> https:// vine.co/v/OTEzzq3eIbu*



Madò, sembra uno di quei venditori porta a porta....


----------



## de sica (28 Gennaio 2015)

Fine dei giochi. Ennesimo bidone dell'acqua calda preso


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2015)

asroma2 ha scritto:


> Complimenti al Milan. Avrete quello che sarà il il centravanti della nazionale italiana dei prossimi 10 anni.



a me non piace, spero mi smentisca


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Madò, sembra uno di quei venditori porta a porta....



auahuahahahha davvero!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Gennaio 2015)

E anche un buon finalizzatore, ma al Milan serve un tuttofare di movimento(Zaza, Luiz Adriano), non uno che ha bisogno della palla in area...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Gennaio 2015)

asroma2 ha scritto:


> Complimenti al Milan. Avrete quello che sarà il il centravanti della nazionale italiana dei prossimi 10 anni.



considerando lo stato della nostra nazionale non credo sia sinonimo di qualità e comunque 10 anni mi sembrano troppi non ha mica 20 anni,a me non piace e sono contenta che lo abbiamo mollato al Milan,ripeto giocatore buono in una squadra che gira a mille inutile in una in difficoltà.


----------



## carlocarlo (28 Gennaio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> considerando lo stato della nostra nazionale non credo sia sinonimo di qualità e comunque 10 anni mi sembrano troppi non ha mica 20 anni,a me non piace e sono contenta che lo abbiamo mollato al Milan,ripeto giocatore buono in una squadra che gira a mille inutile in una in difficoltà.



22 anni


----------



## Marchisio89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Affarone della Roma. Evidentemente Galliani non ha imparato nulla dall'acquisto di Matri e Pazzini (quest'ultimo é anche superiore a Destro e non di poco).



tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> considerando lo stato della nostra nazionale non credo sia sinonimo di qualità e comunque 10 anni mi sembrano troppi non ha mica 20 anni,a me non piace e sono contenta che lo abbiamo mollato al Milan,*ripeto giocatore buono in una squadra che gira a mille inutile in una in difficoltà.*


Per me neanche, é inutile e scarso a prescindere dalla squadra in cui gioca. Fará la fine di Acquafresca, Okaka e altri centravanti sopravvalutatissimi.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Gennaio 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> 22 anni



24 anni


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Pupillo  welcome, smentisci tutti!


----------



## carlocarlo (28 Gennaio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> 24 anni



hai ragione deve compiere 24


----------



## cris (28 Gennaio 2015)

Boh, mi limito a dire: Destro > Osvaldo (che son le due opzioni uniche concrete).

Son piu che altro preoccupato per inzaghi e il 4-4-2 con una rosa colma di mezze punte


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Gennaio 2015)

> Per me neanche, é inutile e scarso a prescindere dalla squadra in cui gioca. Fará la fine di Acquafresca, Okaka e altri centravanti sopravvalutatissimi.



a me non piace ma è esagerato dire che è sui livelli di Okaka e di Acquafresca,Destro ha una media gol che a questi 2 se li mangia a colazione,nella Roma brillante dello scorso anno ha fatto 13 gol in 20 partite in quella opaca degli ultimi tempi non struscia palla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro avrebbe accettato il Milan.*



*Galliani:"Destro decide domani mattina, si fa solo con il diritto di riscatto".*


----------



## carlocarlo (28 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Affarone della Roma. Evidentemente Galliani non ha imparato nulla dall'acquisto di Matri e Pazzini (quest'ultimo é anche superiore a Destro e non di poco).
> 
> 
> Per me neanche, é inutile e scarso a prescindere dalla squadra in cui gioca. Fará la fine di Acquafresca, Okaka e altri centravanti sopravvalutatissimi.


certo. pazzini migliore di destro. guarda caso forse andra alla juve pazzini


----------



## Marchisio89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> certo. pazzini migliore di destro. guarda caso forse andra alla juve pazzini


Lo dico da Mesi non ho cominciato a dirlo certo ora. Io Pazzini alla Juve manco lo voglio, per farci cosa poi? per scaldare la panchina vanno bene quelli che giá ci sono.

Destro é scarso, basta seguire le partite per rendersene conto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> a me non piace ma è esagerato dire che è sui livelli di Okaka e di Acquafresca,Destro ha una media gol che a questi 2 se li mangia a colazione,nella Roma brillante dello scorso anno ha fatto 13 gol in 20 partite in quella opaca degli ultimi tempi non struscia palla.



Io preferisco Okaka se proprio devo essere sincera a parte le reti, a me Destro non piace proprio sono tutte reti uguali a porta praticamente vuota noi manco ci arriviamo in porta, basta vedere ieri sera in superiorità numerica non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta, spero di sbagliarmi ma con lui giocheremo sempre in 10.


----------



## Marchisio89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> a me non piace ma è esagerato dire che è sui livelli di Okaka e di Acquafresca,Destro ha una media gol che a questi 2 se li mangia a colazione,nella Roma brillante dello scorso anno ha fatto 13 gol in 20 partite in quella opaca degli ultimi tempi non struscia palla.


Perché gioca nella Roma, una ottima squadra che pratica un bel calcio offensivo. Pure Matri giocava meglio nella Juve di Conte che nel Milan. Destro segna solo a porta vuota, nel Milan non fará nulla di speciale, é il classico giocatore che di fa giocare in 10 per tutta la partita e poi magari fa un golletto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

*Sky: Galliani è uscito dalla casa del giocatore,dicendo che la trattativa è quasi conclusa, si aspetta una risposta definitiva entro domani,la trattativa se va a buon fine si farà con diritto di riscatto e non con l'obbligo come voleva il giocatore.*


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io preferisco Okaka se proprio devo essere sincera a parte le reti, a me Destro non piace proprio sono tutte reti uguali a porta praticamente vuota noi manco ci arriviamo in porta, basta vedere ieri sera in superiorità numerica non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta, spero di sbagliarmi ma con lui giocheremo sempre in 10.



ma infatti è quello che dico io Destro va bene in una squadra che produce gioco e occasioni da gol e lui ha la capacità di trovarsi al posto giusto al momento giusto,cosa che non tutti gli attaccanti sanno fare, ma se la squadra non gioca bene è un giocatore inutile,Okaka per me è molto inferiore a Destro non segna veramente mai è bravo solo a fare a sportellate.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Perché gioca nella Roma, una ottima squadra che pratica un bel calcio offensivo. Pure Matri giocava meglio nella Juve di Conte che nel Milan. Destro segna solo a porta vuota, nel Milan non fará nulla di speciale, é il classico giocatore che di fa giocare in 10 per tutta la partita e poi magari fa un golletto.



Bravissimo, sarò pazza ma gli preferisco pure Okaka, Destro sta sempre la non sa saltare l'uomo, sponde niente di niente, Okaka per me è superiore magari non le fa bene quelle cose ma ci prova, Destro sta sempre laggiu e aspetta, io già mi immagino la stagione sentiro il nome di Destro e diranno " fuorigioco di Destro" sempre cosi.


----------



## Marchisio89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, sarò pazza ma gli preferisco pure Okaka, Destro sta sempre la non sa saltare l'uomo, sponde niente di niente, Okaka per me è superiore magari non le fa bene quelle cose ma ci prova, Destro sta sempre laggiu e aspetta, io già mi immagino la stagione sentiro il nome di Destro e diranno " fuorigioco di Destro" sempre cosi.


D'accordo al 100%.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è uscito dalla casa del giocatore,dicendo che la trattativa è quasi conclusa, si aspetta una risposta definitiva entro domani,la trattativa se va a buon fine si farà con diritto di riscatto e non con l'obbligo come voleva il giocatore.*



.


----------



## Marchisio89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Vista la situazione attuale al Milan vedrei bene Zaza come tipologia di attaccante.


----------



## The P (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è uscito dalla casa del giocatore,dicendo che la trattativa è quasi conclusa, si aspetta una risposta definitiva entro domani,la trattativa se va a buon fine si farà con diritto di riscatto e non con l'obbligo come voleva il giocatore.*



Ah, come godo. Un giocatore che ha dimostrato nulla come Destro, che ci fa attendere per darci una risposta, quando alla Roma fa il panchinaro chiuso da un 40enne e da altri che devono arrivare. Galliani, godo.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Vista la situazione attuale al Milan vedrei bene Zaza come tipologia di attaccante.



Magari. Zazà è meglio di tanti cessi italiani.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è uscito dalla casa del giocatore,dicendo che la trattativa è quasi conclusa, si aspetta una risposta definitiva entro domani,la trattativa se va a buon fine si farà con diritto di riscatto e non con l'obbligo come voleva il giocatore.*



.


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è uscito dalla casa del giocatore,dicendo che la trattativa è quasi conclusa, si aspetta una risposta definitiva entro domani,la trattativa se va a buon fine si farà con diritto di riscatto e non con l'obbligo come voleva il giocatore.*



Non capisco su cosa stia riflettendo,lo stipendio che gli offre il gallo quando gli ricapita?Comunque concordo con chi dice che è una tipologia di attaccante inutile in una squadra senza gioco,infatti è il motivo per cui dall'inizio non lo volevo.Spero di essere smentita,ma temo proprio che non segnerà come tutti i suoi predecessori.A questo punto mi appiglio solo al diritto di riscatto:se non ci aiuta (non saprei neanche a fare che,poi,la stagione è ormai andata) sarebbe inutile pagare per tenerlo.E i vecchi quando si tratta di dindini hanno le antenne alzate.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è uscito dalla casa del giocatore,dicendo che la trattativa è quasi conclusa, si aspetta una risposta definitiva entro domani,la trattativa se va a buon fine si farà con diritto di riscatto e non con l'obbligo come voleva il giocatore.*



Rimango ancora stupito come destro possa accettare questa soluzione.

Io non vedo però perché essere contro l'operazione, sulla carta è ottima.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è uscito dalla casa del giocatore,dicendo che la trattativa è quasi conclusa, si aspetta una risposta definitiva entro domani,la trattativa se va a buon fine si farà con diritto di riscatto e non con l'obbligo come voleva il giocatore.*



Galliani non imparerà mai dai suoi errori...mai...


----------



## de sica (28 Gennaio 2015)

Galliani potrebbe lavorare per qualche onlus. Tanto è abituato ad elemosinare e girare casa per casa


----------



## Marchisio89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Ma soprattutto, cosa avrebbe Destro in piú di Matri (o Pazzini)? se non ha funzionato con il primo non vedo perché dovrebbe funzionare ora. Affare assurdo.



de sica ha scritto:


> Galliani potrebbe lavorare per qualche onlus. Tanto è abituato ad elemosinare e girare casa per casa


Galliani mi da l'impressione di remare contro, ad ogni sessione di mercato danneggia la squadra sempre di piú, che sia economicamente o sportivamente. Destro sarebbe l'ennesima perdita di soldi inutile.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Gennaio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Non capisco su cosa stia riflettendo,lo stipendio che gli offre il gallo quando gli ricapita?Comunque concordo con chi dice che è una tipologia di attaccante inutile in una squadra senza gioco,infatti è il motivo per cui dall'inizio non lo volevo.Spero di essere smentita,ma temo proprio che non segnerà come tutti i suoi predecessori.A questo punto mi appiglio solo al diritto di riscatto:se non ci aiuta (non saprei neanche a fare che,poi,la stagione è ormai andata) sarebbe inutile pagare per tenerlo.E i vecchi quando si tratta di dindini hanno le antenne alzate.



lui vorrebbe lasciare Roma definitivamente e il riscatto non obbligatorio questo non glielo garantisce,e in fondo a Roma prende ''solo'' 800.000 euro in meno da qui le perplessità di Destro ma credo che alla fine accetterà.


----------



## de sica (28 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto, cosa avrebbe Destro in piú di Matri (o Pazzini)? se non ha funzionato con il primo non vedo perché dovrebbe funzionare ora. Affare assurdo.
> 
> 
> Galliani mi da l'impressione di remare contro, ad ogni sessione di mercato danneggia la squadra sempre di piú, che sia economicamente o sportivamente. Destro sarebbe l'ennesima perdita di soldi inutile.



Purtroppo noi tifosi in questi momenti dobbiamo prenderla con ilarità, visto che gli insulti sono finiti per tali soggetti. Sono anni che con Fester ci facciamo le risate, e ti parlo già dal 2008 quando durante la trattativa Ronaldinho veniva deriso dal forum. Erano più i pranzi con il procuratore di dinho che gli incontri per prenderlo


----------



## aklos (28 Gennaio 2015)

Il contratto che verrà proposto all'attaccante rossonero si basa su un triennale a 3 milioni di euro (il doppio di quanto prende a Roma)

Pazzesco...gli raddoppiamo l'ingaggio!
ma perchèèèè???
così poi diventa invendibile...se fa schifo..ci rimarrà sul groppone a vita!! Grande fester! Non impara mai!


----------



## Ciachi (28 Gennaio 2015)

....."si è preso altre ore per decidere.....risposta definitiva domani mattina"!!!??!???? Ma stiamo scherzando?? E noi aspettiamo pure??!
Io non ho preconcetti su destro...anzi credo anche sia un buon giocatore, non un fuoriclasse,ma un buon e giovane attaccante!!! Ma da qui a farci aspettare,decidere,pensare....contro pensare..... Ma chi è Cristiano Ronaldo?? Io lo manderei già tranquillamente aff....fare la spesa!!!


----------



## de sica (28 Gennaio 2015)

Al milan è tutto così, si raddoppia sempre, anche ai pezzenti per la strada. Scommetto che stanno già facendo a gara per prendere il giardiniere di Vinovo e portarlo al vismara, ah ovviamente ad ingaggio doppio eh. Fester è il drago del mercato


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2015)

È una perdita di soldi, si potevano usare in modo migliore dopo che hai fatto 5 mesi con un falso nueve e avevi cannato l'acquisto di Torres.
Mi ricorda un po' l'acquisto di Matri, strapagato pur senza fare aste, rendimento nullo, giocatore che non sposta da solo e ha bisogno di più palloni davanti alla porta, tra l'altro verrebbe dopo gli screzi avuti lo scorso dicembre con alcuni dei nostri.
Non si imparerà mai, hai un 11 titolare da far pietà e continui a comprare attaccanti sbagliando completamente ogni singolo acquisto fatto peraltro senza nessuna logica.


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Gennaio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> lui vorrebbe lasciare Roma definitivamente e il riscatto non obbligatorio questo non glielo garantisce,e in fondo a Roma prende ''solo'' 800.000 euro in meno da qui le perplessità di Destro ma credo che alla fine accetterà.



Lo credo anch'io,ormai è fatta.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è uscito dalla casa del giocatore,dicendo che la trattativa è quasi conclusa, si aspetta una risposta definitiva entro domani,la trattativa se va a buon fine si farà con diritto di riscatto e non con l'obbligo come voleva il giocatore.*



*Quotate le notizie!*


----------



## Ian.moone (28 Gennaio 2015)

Non vi rendete conto di quanto siamo diventati ridicoli grazie a questo personaggio?

Ok, non abbiamo più i soldi e visto l'andamento di queste due stagioni neanche l'appeal, ma siamo passati da calciatori che pregavano per poter essere ricevuti nella nostra gloriosa sede, a un ridicolo pellegrinaggio in treno e a casa di un signor nessuno, con tanto di foto e scenetta (per me squallida) del citofono.

Ah, sempre peggio.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Gennaio 2015)

aklos ha scritto:


> Il contratto che verrà proposto all'attaccante rossonero si basa su un triennale a 3 milioni di euro (il doppio di quanto prende a Roma)
> 
> Pazzesco...gli raddoppiamo l'ingaggio!
> ma perchèèèè???
> così poi diventa invendibile...se fa schifo..ci rimarrà sul groppone a vita!! Grande fester! Non impara mai!



a Roma prende 2,2 mln non 1,5


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è uscito dalla casa del giocatore,dicendo che la trattativa è quasi conclusa, si aspetta una risposta definitiva entro domani,la trattativa se va a buon fine si farà con diritto di riscatto e non con l'obbligo come voleva il giocatore.*


----------



## vota DC (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è uscito dalla casa del giocatore,dicendo che la trattativa è quasi conclusa, si aspetta una risposta definitiva entro domani,la trattativa se va a buon fine si farà con diritto di riscatto e non con l'obbligo come voleva il giocatore.*



Lo tratteranno come Aquilani.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io preferisco Okaka se proprio devo essere sincera a parte le reti, a me Destro non piace proprio sono tutte reti uguali a porta praticamente vuota noi manco ci arriviamo in porta, basta vedere ieri sera in superiorità numerica non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta, spero di sbagliarmi ma con lui giocheremo sempre in 10.



E che cavolo, potevamo avere colui che bucò la rete della porta presidiata di Marchetti!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Gennaio 2015)

mi sembra uno di quelli che va a vendere enciclopedie porta a porta,ma un appuntamento in qualche importante albergo di Roma non era meglio?


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2015)

Kramaric 2 settimane fa costato al Leicester City 9 mln di euri, guadagna 1.2 per stagione, parliamo sempre di un 92 che ha fatto 65 reti in 57 part in croazia

e noi stiamo rogando questo fenomeno di Destro che costa il doppio ma che secondo io non vale neppure la meta di Kramaric

Galliani non sa piu investire... un giorno fa ascoltava Braida e comprava gente come Savicevic, Shevchenko, Kaka e Thiago Silva..


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Kramaric 2 settimane fa costato al Leicester City 9 mln di euri, guadagna 1.2 per stagione, parliamo sempre di un 92 che ha fatto 65 reti in 57 part in croazia
> 
> e noi stiamo rogando questo fenomeno di Destro che costa il doppio ma che secondo io non vale neppure la meta di Kramaric
> 
> Galliani non sa piu investire... un giorno fa ascoltava Braida e comprava gente come Savicevic, Shevchenko, Kaka e Thiago Silva..



Kramaric è un 91, ovviamente poco cambia. Nove mln sono tanti per uno in scadenza da li a sei mesi, l'acquisto è stato fatto in sinergia con il Chelsea. E' un'attaccante che mi incuriosisce moltissimo, ma deve ancora dimostrare tutto in un campionato vero, staremo a vedere. A quelle cifre non avrei giudicato positivo nemmeno l'acquisto del croato francamente.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani è uscito dalla casa del giocatore,dicendo che la trattativa è quasi conclusa, si aspetta una risposta definitiva entro domani,la trattativa se va a buon fine si farà con diritto di riscatto e non con l'obbligo come voleva il giocatore.*



*Anche secondo Milan Channel c'è accordo totale tra Milan e Roma per Destro, che si trasferirebbe in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto. Il giocatore si prende una notte di riflessione e domani farà sapere la sua decisione.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Spero salti tutto.


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Milan Channel c'è accordo totale tra Milan e Roma per Destro, che si trasferirebbe in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto. Il giocatore si prende una notte di riflessione e domani farà sapere la sua decisione.*



Cosa deve accadere perchè il Milan eserciti il diritto di riscatto attorno ai 15 mln?

Qualificazione alla champions? Impossibile
Cessione di un big? Non ce ne stanno più
Deve fare una media realizzativa assurda? Difficile
Berlusconi caccia di nuovo il grano? Remoto


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Milan Channel c'è accordo totale tra Milan e Roma per Destro, che si trasferirebbe in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto. Il giocatore si prende una notte di riflessione e domani farà sapere la sua decisione.*



Tanto non sarà riscattato. Giocatore inutile.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Gennaio 2015)

3 milioni di ingaggio!? Non ho parole.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sky: Galliani è uscito dalla casa del giocatore,dicendo che la trattativa è quasi conclusa, si aspetta una risposta definitiva entro domani,la trattativa se va a buon fine si farà con diritto di riscatto e non con l'obbligo come voleva il giocatore.





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Milan Channel c'è accordo totale tra Milan e Roma per Destro, che si trasferirebbe in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto. Il giocatore si prende una notte di riflessione e domani farà sapere la sua decisione.*


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> 3 milioni di ingaggio!? Non ho parole.



Si parla di ingaggio raddoppiato rispetto a Roma, ma ci rendiamo conto?! Galliani non cambierà mai, inutile.


----------



## iceman. (28 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kramaric è un 91, ovviamente poco cambia. Nove mln sono tanti per uno in scadenza da li a sei mesi, l'acquisto è stato fatto in sinergia con il Chelsea. E' un'attaccante che mi incuriosisce moltissimo, ma deve ancora dimostrare tutto in un campionato vero, staremo a vedere. A quelle cifre non avrei giudicato positivo nemmeno l'acquisto del croato francamente.



Anche Djorjevic della Lazio potrebbe diventare un ottimo attaccante, siamo noi che andiamo a prendere giocatori già affermati.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche Djorjevic della Lazio potrebbe diventare un ottimo attaccante, siamo noi che andiamo a prendere giocatori già affermati.



ha 27 anni e va per i 28 quando dovrebbe diventare un ottimo attaccante?


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cosa deve accadere perchè il Milan eserciti il diritto di riscatto attorno ai 15 mln?
> 
> Qualificazione alla champions? Impossibile
> Cessione di un big? Non ce ne stanno più
> ...


Probabilmente il Milan farà un tira e molla per tutta l'estate sperando di abbassare il prezzo del riscatto, un po' come con rami, sperando che in questo caso non serva l'apporto economico del giocatore


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Spero salti tutto.



magari


----------



## aklos (28 Gennaio 2015)

Galliani lo prende adesso con diritto di riscatto,
lui sa benissimo che in questo milan, Destro farà pietà e misericordia, e quindi si svaluterà.

Pertanto a giugno, dopo 6 mesi penosi di Destro, potrà andare dalla Roma e ridiscutere il prezzo d'acquisto.

Questa è la tattica.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Milan Channel c'è accordo totale tra Milan e Roma per Destro, che si trasferirebbe in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto. Il giocatore si prende una notte di riflessione e domani farà sapere la sua decisione.*




.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Milan Channel c'è accordo totale tra Milan e Roma per Destro, che si trasferirebbe in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto. Il giocatore si prende una notte di riflessione e domani farà sapere la sua decisione.*



Galliani nonostante la contestazione sta sparando tutti i botti

e Destro è tutto sce mo a voler mollare una grande Roma che lotta per lo scudetto perchè gioca poco e ha davanti Totti, a Totti deve solo allacciargli gli scarpini sto bamboccione arrogante. Spero che Mexes gli rompa il crociato


----------



## davoreb (28 Gennaio 2015)

Se l'ingaggio è sensato l'acquisto lo reputo ok.

anche tre due /tre anni lo rivendi bene.

ora serve un allenatore che può dare un gioco alla squadra cosi gli arriva qualche palla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Milan Channel c'è accordo totale tra Milan e Roma per Destro, che si trasferirebbe in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto. Il giocatore si prende una notte di riflessione e domani farà sapere la sua decisione.*



Il riscatto è ovviamente escluso, a meno che non arrivi Al Maktoum... ma anche in quel caso forse 16 milioni sarebbe meglio spenderli per qualcosa di meglio 
Quindi lui deve decidere se restare fino alle 19 del 31 agosto senza squadra? Perchè già conosciamo il teatrino-tiramolla che sarà praticato.

Mah, io resterei a giocarmi il posto nella Roma.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Milan Channel c'è accordo totale tra Milan e Roma per Destro, che si trasferirebbe in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto. Il giocatore si prende una notte di riflessione e domani farà sapere la sua decisione.*



Fossi in lui ci penserei non una ma mille volte comunque


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Gennaio 2015)

speriamo che resti a roma .

i soldi risparmiati vanno spesi per un allenatore.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Mattia nun ce pensà!! resta a Roma... a Milano fa freddo


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

*Galliani:"Con la Roma è tutto già firmato. Ora la decisione finale spetterà a Destro. Percentuali sul sì o sul no? Non ci sono. Se accetterà bene, altrimenti resterà a Roma. Alternative? Le altre operazioni si studiano quando si ha una risposta. Pazzini resterà al Milan anche in caso di arrivo di Destro". *


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Milan Channel c'è accordo totale tra Milan e Roma per Destro, che si trasferirebbe in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto. Il giocatore si prende una notte di riflessione e domani farà sapere la sua decisione.*



.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Con la Roma è tutto già firmato. Ora la decisione finale spetterà a Destro. Percentuali sul sì o sul no? Non ci sono. Se accetterà bene, altrimenti resterà a Roma. Alternative? Le altre operazioni si studiano quando si ha una risposta. Pazzini resterà al Milan anche in caso di arrivo di Destro". *





.


----------



## Hammer (28 Gennaio 2015)

aklos ha scritto:


> Galliani lo prende adesso con diritto di riscatto,
> lui sa benissimo che in questo milan, Destro farà pietà e misericordia, e quindi si svaluterà.
> 
> Pertanto a giugno, dopo 6 mesi penosi di Destro, potrà andare dalla Roma e ridiscutere il prezzo d'acquisto.
> ...



Esattamente. La tattica è intelligente, il problema è che Destro non è una priorità


----------



## The P (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Con la Roma è tutto già firmato. Ora la decisione finale spetterà a Destro. Percentuali sul sì o sul no? Non ci sono. Se accetterà bene, altrimenti resterà a Roma. Alternative? Le altre operazioni si studiano quando si ha una risposta. Pazzini resterà al Milan anche in caso di arrivo di Destro". *



Ragazzi, se non c'è l'obbligo di riscatto tocca sperare in questo arrivo. Se salta preparatevi a vedere Okaka a Milanello, fidatevi.


----------



## nazdravi (28 Gennaio 2015)

Il problema non è l'arrivo di Destro in sè.

Questi non hanno capito che per costruire una struttura stabile di qualsiasi cosa non si può partire dal tetto, ma dalle fondamenta. Che purtroppo sappiamo chi sono. E sappiamo che sono marcie e da cambiare.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kramaric è un 91, ovviamente poco cambia. Nove mln sono tanti per uno in scadenza da li a sei mesi, l'acquisto è stato fatto in sinergia con il Chelsea. E' un'attaccante che mi incuriosisce moltissimo, ma deve ancora dimostrare tutto in un campionato vero, staremo a vedere. A quelle cifre non avrei giudicato positivo nemmeno l'acquisto del croato francamente.



Kramaric aveva appena rinnovati con il Rijeka, sul campionato croato dico: Kovacic, Halilovic, Perisic, Lovren, Rakitic, Brozovic e tanti altri ragazzi che sono al piu alto livello.. ci vuole coraggio per prendere gente cosi prima dei vari famosi Essien e Torres..


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Con la Roma è tutto già firmato. Ora la decisione finale spetterà a Destro. Percentuali sul sì o sul no? Non ci sono. Se accetterà bene, altrimenti resterà a Roma. Alternative? Le altre operazioni si studiano quando si ha una risposta. Pazzini resterà al Milan anche in caso di arrivo di Destro". *



.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2015)

dai speriamo! Non ti salva la stagione ma è un buonissimo giocatore da cui poter ripartire il prossimo anno.


----------



## Gekyn (28 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dai speriamo! Non ti salva la stagione ma è un buonissimo giocatore da cui poter ripartire il prossimo anno.


assolutamente sono da accordo con te, ma in questo momento la priorità è il centrocampo!! è possibile DC che non lo capiscano?


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

*Sky: Destro ha ancora dei dubbi. Non ha ancora deciso se accettare il Milan o se restare alla Roma. Vuole scegliere la soluzione migliore per la sua carriera. E' possibile che abbia anche dubbi tecnici sul Milan, non solo economici e di contratto. *


----------



## gabuz (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro ha ancora dei dubbi. Non ha ancora deciso se accettare il Milan o se restare alla Roma. Vuole scegliere la soluzione migliore per la sua carriera. E' possibile che abbia anche dubbi tecnici sul Milan, non solo economici e di contratto. *



Come dargli torto...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro ha ancora dei dubbi. Non ha ancora deciso se accettare il Milan o se restare alla Roma. Vuole scegliere la soluzione migliore per la sua carriera. E' possibile che abbia anche dubbi tecnici sul Milan, non solo economici e di contratto. *



Oltre a questioni tecniche,sa benissimo che,senza l'obbligo di riscatto,lo aspetta un'estate di estenuante tira e molla fino a fine agosto.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro ha ancora dei dubbi. Non ha ancora deciso se accettare il Milan o se restare alla Roma. Vuole scegliere la soluzione migliore per la sua carriera. E' possibile che abbia anche dubbi tecnici sul Milan, non solo economici e di contratto. *




Ormai, qualsiasi cosa, ci va storta. Quindi questo cesso alla fine dirà di sì.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro ha ancora dei dubbi. Non ha ancora deciso se accettare il Milan o se restare alla Roma. Vuole scegliere la soluzione migliore per la sua carriera. E' possibile che abbia anche dubbi tecnici sul Milan, non solo economici e di contratto. *


Io spero che non cerchino brillantemente di convincerlo aumentando la proposta d'ingaggio...


----------



## aleslash (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro ha ancora dei dubbi. Non ha ancora deciso se accettare il Milan o se restare alla Roma. Vuole scegliere la soluzione migliore per la sua carriera. E' possibile che abbia anche dubbi tecnici sul Milan, non solo economici e di contratto. *



Ma rimanici, che vieni a fa qua


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Gennaio 2015)

Speriamo stia a Roma

Il bello è che se non prendiamo lui, prendiamo Osvaldo. Che è pure peggio, ma gratis


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro ha ancora dei dubbi. Non ha ancora deciso se accettare il Milan o se restare alla Roma. Vuole scegliere la soluzione migliore per la sua carriera. E' possibile che abbia anche dubbi tecnici sul Milan, non solo economici e di contratto. *



Cavolo, sto ragazzo pare intelligente. Forse é da prendere.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Destro ha ancora dei dubbi. Non ha ancora deciso se accettare il Milan o se restare alla Roma. Vuole scegliere la soluzione migliore per la sua carriera. E' possibile che abbia anche dubbi tecnici sul Milan, non solo economici e di contratto. *




*Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, Destro si starebbe orientando verso il sì al Milan. Percentuali? Sì al 60%. *


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, Destro si starebbe orientando verso il sì al Milan. Percentuali? Sì al 60%. *



Con tutti questi dubbi che ha Destro, non credo che dietro ci sia Spalletti, altrimenti avrebbe accettato al volo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dai speriamo! Non ti salva la stagione ma è un buonissimo giocatore da cui poter ripartire il prossimo anno.



.

Proprio per questo speravo nell'obbligo di riscatto.




Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, Destro si starebbe orientando verso il sì al Milan. Percentuali? Sì al 60%. *



Dai Mattia ti aspettiamo


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rifacessero per bene il centrocampo, con Menez e Cerci larghi, Destro farebbe 20 gol


----------



## osvaldobusatti (29 Gennaio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Rifacessero per bene il centrocampo, con Menez e Cerci larghi, Destro farebbe 20 gol



Si, ma credo anche Pazzini...
Invece di buttare soldi nell' Okaka, investissero su c.campisti di qualità.


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2015)

E comunque potevano prenderlo nel 2012, sarebbe andata giù molto meglio ai tifosi senza passare dai nuovi Gilardini presi rispettivamente lo stesso anno e nel 2013.
Da un certo punto di vista ci può pure stare, classe 91, piuttosto giovane, ma il prezzo e il no sense che si continua a portare avanti per quanto riguarda gli altri reparti è da dilettanti allo sbaraglio.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, Destro si starebbe orientando verso il sì al Milan. Percentuali? Sì al 60%. *





aklos ha scritto:


> Galliani lo prende adesso con diritto di riscatto,
> lui sa benissimo che in questo milan, Destro farà pietà e misericordia, e quindi si svaluterà.
> 
> Pertanto a giugno, dopo 6 mesi penosi di Destro, potrà andare dalla Roma e ridiscutere il prezzo d'acquisto.
> ...



Sì ma da una valutazione di 17 milioni, dopo qualche mese di quanto si potrebbe svalutare? La Roma non lo cederà a poco considerando l'esborso fatto.

E, in ogni caso, devi garantirgli l'ingaggio da 3 milioni netti (!!!!!!!!!!!!) offerto da Galliani.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, Destro si starebbe orientando verso il sì al Milan. Percentuali? Sì al 60%. *


Direi dubbi piu' che logici


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2015)

Nemmeno a me piace Honda, odio Mortolivo e non mi piace manco De Jong, tantomeno Abate e Alex. ma al momento non vedo alternative REALISTICHE. 
Spero che a giugno venga rifondato il centrocampo e si intervenga in difesa.
Se arriva Destro in attacco non siamo messi male, anche se sono dell'idea che se c'è la possibilità di prendere un giocatore che sappia fare la differenza allora bisogna fare di tutto per prenderlo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2015)

*Di Marzio: "Destro ha deciso: va al Milan."*


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Destro ha deciso: va al Milan."*



Beh non c'erano molte alternative e dice di si oppure rimane a Roma con la squadra che aveva già l'accordo con noi, la cosa buona se confermata è che arriva in prestito e non con l'obbligo di riscatto quindi a Giugno torna da loro.


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Destro ha deciso: va al Milan."*



Ottima notizia.
Impavido e amante del rischio.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2015)

*MC, "Destro ha detto sì"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Destro ha deciso: va al Milan."*



Come per Cerci, Galliani numero uno che riesce a convincere con la sua grande esperienza e abilità un altro giocatore! Evviva!



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E' tutto deciso da giorni


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *MC, "Destro ha detto sì"*



Ormai non ce ne va mai più bene una


----------



## osvaldobusatti (29 Gennaio 2015)

Se è dei nostri, ok.
Benvenuto Destro.
Facci sognare!!!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (29 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Destro ha deciso: va al Milan."*


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Destro ha deciso: va al Milan."*


Sempre meglio lui di Torres, Pazzini ed Osvaldo, però non abbiamo di certo preso un trascinatore.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (29 Gennaio 2015)

Quello che mi spaventa è il possibile rinculo...
Pazzini alla Juve in cambio di De Sceglie...
Non tanto per Pazzini...
Speriamo nel 4 4 2.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Gennaio 2015)

*Contratto da 2.5 milioni fino al 2019*


----------



## AndrasWave (29 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *MC, "Destro ha detto sì"*



Si parla di 2,5 Milioni netti a stagione. Confermate?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Si parla di 2,5 Milioni netti a stagione. Confermate?



Ho letto la stessa cifra


----------



## Marilson (29 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *MC, "Destro ha detto sì"*



ma davvero vi state esaltando per Destro? cioe' fatemi capire


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Contratto da 2.5 milioni fino al 2019*



sempre uno spreco, ma sicuramente meglio dei 3 detti ieri


Edit: non mi ero accorto che han aumentato la lunghezza del contratto


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2015)

* Sportmediaset: Destro passa in rossonero a titolo di prestito con diritto di riscatto per 700 mila euro. Il riscatto è fissato a 12 milioni.*


----------

